# Canadahun Paródia sarok



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 17)

_*Szeptember 18.-n pontosan délben nyitotta meg Christian Ude München főpolgármestere a müncheni Oktoberfest népünnepélyt a Schottenhamel sátorban. Számos látogató már reggel óta a sörsátorban tartózkodott, hogy közvetlen közelből láthassa a megnyitót, noha csak a megnyitó után engedélyezett a sör kiszolgálása, amely október 3.-n 23.30-ig folyhat „patakokban”. A főpolgármester pontosan délben verte be a sörcsapot és ezzel elkezdődött a sörfesztivál, amelyet 2003-ban 6.3 milliónyian látogattak meg, 61 000 hektoliter sört fojt le a torkokon és 91 ökröt sütöttek.*_

*Lássuk, mit tudunk a fesztivál résztvevőiről!*

A *Canadahun* eddig virtuális tagjai fejüket vesztve rohantak a megnyitóra. A sörfesztiválon meghirdetett versenyen majdnem az egész tagság részt szeretne venni - tudta meg a Canadahun Paródia sarok egyik dolgozója. - Hogy milyen esélyekkel indulnak, azt latolgatja ma a riporterünk, aki nem habozott és elsőre *Pitti *és* Pixi *véleményére volt kíváncsi.
- Titkos besúgóink szerint ti párban indultok!
*Pitti *– Egy nagy fenét! Én vagyok az esélyesebb és ebből nem engedek. Azt a három száll hajamat teszem fel fogadásra, ami még megmaradt. Felháborító és azonnal tiltakozom is. Pixit leiszom!
- *Pixi *– Még ilyent! Mindenki tudja, hogy egyedüli jogtulajdonosa a sörnek én vagyok. Jelenleg somlóival tágítom a gyomrom befogadóképességét. Ennek az űrtartalmának a kiszámítására megkértem Efikét, aki ígéretet tett rá, de most hallottam, hogy indulni készül. Így hát, magam végzem a számításokat. Nem bízok meg benne!

Ha már azt is megtudtuk, hogy *Efike* az indulók közt van, megkérdeztük tőle:
- Milyen esélyekkel indulsz Efike?
*Efike *– Számításaim szerint első helyezett leszek. Már megtettem az első lépéseket a cél érdekében. – Itt ezen alkalommal tudatjuk olvasóinkat, hogy Efike majdnem agyonverte számítógépében a biteket és bytokat, annak érdekében, hogy az kiszámítsa neki, jó zsidó módra, hogy megéri-e a befektetése. Szellemi szinten is készül a nagy megmérettetésre, ezért az Ószövetség lapjai között is keresi a megoldásokat.

Még tarottt beszélgetésünk amelyet nagy dirrel-durral *Csöcsikének* nevezett világpálinka tulajdonos szakított félbe.
- Semmi esélye senkinek! – kiáltotta már messziről -, lyukat vágok az Efi hasába, ha nyerni mer, s elküldöm a Farkas gyomrába! Nem engedek, vezető helyemet megtartom a Canadahun, még akkor is, ha Duli-fuli ezért a fejemet veszi.

A *Nők*? Vajon részt veszek ezen eseményen? Riporterünk azt is megtudta, hogy mindannyian jelentkeztek már. Óvást egyelőre Andika nyújtott be, terrorakciót sejtve. Őt kérdeztük meg, milyen feltételekkel venne részt.
Andika : Csak akkor számíthatnak becses személyemre, ha mindenkit ellenőriznek, amikor a helyszínre érkezik. 
- Mitől félsz kedves *Andika*?
- A gyufától, ugyanis nyílt fenyegetést kaptam, hogy máglyán végzem.
- Megtudhatjuk, ki lehet az, aki egy virágszálat akar elégetni?
- Egyelőre nem nyilatkozom, félek a megtorlástól.
- Hogy gondolod, a lányok csatlakoznak majd hozzád?
- Én csak a fiúkra számítok. *Tibi őrző-védő kutyája, Mikigyerek, Sztyopa* és a többiek mind felsorakoztak a védelmemre.

Utolsó híreinket osztjuk meg ma Önökkel, kedves ólvasóink!
A jelentkezők között van *Melitta *az Irgalmatlan nover ,lavorral es ontotvas husdaraloval./8 napon tul gyogyulas garantalva/. Megkérünk mindenkit, hogy észrevételeit tegye meg ebben a topikban.

Most futott be a hír, hogy *Fluoreszka k*étségek közt fekszik, nem tudja, hogy a diáktüntetést vagy a sörfesztivált válassza.

_Naponta beszámolunk az aktuális eseményekről. A nyertes jutalmazására kérjük a Canadahun tagságának ötleteit.

_


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 17)

Csatolás megtekintése 25733​Megy a sörözés rendesen. Én nem látszom a képen, mert épp fényképeztem. Beszéltem a rendőrséggel és szervezőkkel, mindenkit megvesztegettem. Pittit és Pixit azonnal letartóztatják, ha megjelennek, és annak a sörsátornak a működését örök időkre megtiltják, amelyik véletlenül kiszolgálná őket.
Csöcsi ihat sört, mert az jobban felfújja a békát, a pimpós sörtől pedig mégzöldebb lesz. Béka szép.​


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 17)

Efike írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 25733​ Megy a sörözés rendesen. Én nem látszom a képen, mert épp fényképeztem. Beszéltem a rendőrséggel és szervezőkkel, mindenkit megvesztegettem. Pittit és Pixit azonnal letartóztatják, ha megjelennek, és annak a sörsátornak a működését örök időkre megtiltják, amelyik véletlenül kiszolgálná őket.
> Csöcsi ihat sört, mert az jobban felfújja a békát, a pimpós sörtől pedig mégzöldebb lesz. Béka szép.​



A riporter kérdése:
A "Három grácia" - boszorka minőségben van jelen? Sör befogadóképességük meghaladja Pitti és Pixi teljesítőképességét?


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 17)

A három grácia az adjutánsaim, csak Judit meg ne tuggya, mert mérges lesz és hozzámvágja Danikát.


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 17)

A szervező bizottság ezennel Danikát védelembe veszi. Más cselekedetért nem vállalunk felelőséget.


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 17)

Ilyenkor ősszel, ha München nevét hallja az ember, rögtön a híres sörfesztivál, az Oktoberfest jut az eszébe. Pedig Münchenbe akkor is érdemes ellátogatni, ha nem szeretjük az aranyló nedűt. 
Esetleg azért, hogy szurkoljunk a Canadahun csapat-, és egyéni indulóinak.:222: :111: :ugras: :ugras: :ugras:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 17)

Szeretnem felhivni a szervezo bizotsag Tisztelt Tagjait, hogy a Canadahun csapata a dellirium tremens kategoriaba kivan indulni, mint azt a nevezesi urlapon is feltuntettuk. A csapat vezetoje, Irastudo Pixi, aki masnapossan is tud olvasni, ismertetni fogja a csapat osszeallitasat. Addig is maradok jozan szemleloje az esemenyeknek, es a tagsagnak.


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Szeptember 17)

Tisztelt Csöcsi úr !
Szeretnék a csapatban indulni.
Ha kell leiszom Efi urat is a sárga fődig.


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 17)

csocsike írta:


> Szeretnem felhivni a szervezo bizotsag Tisztelt Tagjait, hogy a Canadahun csapata a dellirium tremens kategoriaba kivan indulni, mint azt a nevezesi urlapon is feltuntettuk. A csapat vezetoje, Irastudo Pixi, aki masnapossan is tud olvasni, ismertetni fogja a csapat osszeallitasat. Addig is maradok jozan szemleloje az esemenyeknek, es a tagsagnak.


Habár a delirium tremens alapesete szerint lila egeret kellene látnom én Csöcsi helyett mindig egy zöld békát látok. A csapat vezetője nem lehet Irástudatlan Pixi, mert nem tud bajorul és nem lát, mert ki fogom nyomni mind a két szemét és a lyukakat üres söröskorsókkal töltöm ki.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 17)

Tisztelt homokozotulajdonos Efraim ur.
Az a teny, hogy on, Pixis ur szemeit fosztokepzovel akarja ellatni, melyen meghat, sot ez akar egy anyaknapi kedveskedessel is feler. Felhivom szives figyelm,et, hogy Sztyopa ur, ont a sarga sivatagi homokig akarja leinni, amitol on konyen homokos lehet. Szoval csak ovatossn, a bajorok ellen minden epkezlab es veseju tagtarsunkra szukseg van. Maradokj tisztelettel es jozanul, csocsi, aki elfelejtett piat venni hetvegere.


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 17)

csocsike írta:


> Tisztelt homokozotulajdonos Efraim ur.
> Az a teny, hogy on, Pixis ur szemeit fosztokepzovel akarja ellatni, melyen meghat, sot ez akar egy anyaknapi kedveskedessel is feler. Felhivom szives figyelm,et, hogy Sztyopa ur, ont a sarga sivatagi homokig akarja leinni, amitol on konyen homokos lehet. Szoval csak ovatossn, a bajorok ellen minden epkezlab es veseju tagtarsunkra szukseg van. Maradokj tisztelettel es jozanul, csocsi, aki elfelejtett piat venni hetvegere.


Tisztelt (sz)eszetlen Csöcsi úr,
(aki elfelejtett piát venni a hétvégére),

ez úton bátorkodom tájékoztatni Önt, hogy a sárga földig mélyen tisztelt Sztyopa úrat alkalmasnak tartom arra, hogy a vedelési versenyben a CH színeit velem együtt képviselje. Írástudatlan Pixit, aki magát alias sörgrófnak is nevezi - minden alap és minden sör nélkül - arra sem tartom alkalmasnak, hogy az üres korsók hegyeit előlünk, reszkető kezével eltávolítsa. A Pixi urat ezennel diszkvalifikálom.


----------



## Baby (2006 Szeptember 17)

csocsike írta:


> Tisztelt homokozotulajdonos Efraim ur.
> Az a teny, hogy on, Pixis ur szemeit fosztokepzovel akarja ellatni, melyen meghat, sot ez akar egy anyaknapi kedveskedessel is feler. Felhivom szives figyelm,et, hogy Sztyopa ur, ont a sarga sivatagi homokig akarja leinni, amitol on konyen homokos lehet. Szoval csak ovatossn, a bajorok ellen minden epkezlab es veseju tagtarsunkra szukseg van. Maradokj tisztelettel es jozanul, csocsi, aki elfelejtett piat venni hetvegere.


Küldöm


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 17)

Tiszteletlen Efraim
Nagyfa / detox /

Melyen meghat, hogy on / onok / jeleztek felveteli kerelmuket a CH csapataba, ahol a vedelesi instrukciokat a Lavorostol egy bal csapott kisereteben atvehetik. Pixus Detoxus diszkvalifikalasat csak tobb reszletben tamogatom, valamint felkerem Mr Mikigyereket, hogy Pixis ur reszletes feloszlatasarol sosav es saletromsav igenybevetelevel, maradektalanul gondoskodni sziveskedjek.


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Szeptember 17)

Tisztelt Efike úr, Csöcsike úr.

Ne tessék bántani Pixi urat, így is veri az ég eléggé.
Különben meg a legendákból úgy hallottam, Pixi úr annyira kibélelte a szervezetét sörrel, hogy nem fognak rajt a maró hatású savak.


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 17)

_*Prögram

*_A rendezvények csúcspontja a népviseletek és a vadászok körmenete, amely ebben az évben most 19.-n került megrendezésre. A fontosabb rendezvények a juhászok menete, a söröshordó csapolás, az istentisztelet, az ágyú-mozsár lövészet és a mezőgazdasági ünnepség. 
A központi sátor neve „Schottenhammel”, ahol mindig ünnepségeket nyitják meg és ahol a szokásos szoknyás és bőrnadrágos (Dirndl és Lederhose) német öltözékben illik tartózkodni. _*– Házigazda Pixi - sőrgróf
*_
A 10.000 fős „Hofbräu” sátor élő műsort közvetít az USA-ból és Ausztráliából csoportokban érkező vendégekről. _*– Házigazda: Pitti*_

Az „Augustiner” sátor a bajor ízekről híres. Sokan úgy isszák itt az édeskés Augustiner sört, mint az anyatejet. Egyébként itt a sört igazi 200 l-es fahordókból szolgálják fel, nem pedig acélhordókból. _*– Házigazda: Csöcsike*_

A „Löwenbrau” sátor a Müncheni Oroszlánok kedvelt helye (így nevezik magukat az 1860 München sportklub szurkolói) és itt a leghangosabbak a szurkolók. Könnyű felismerni a sátort azokról az oroszlánokról, melyek a bejárat előtt trónolnak és pár percenként megemelik a sörös korsóikat. _*Házigazda: Efike
*_
A „Nympehnberger” borsátorban nem sört, hanem bort szolgálnak fel, így köszöntve az őszi szüretet. Egyébként ez sokkal előkelőbb a sátor vendégeinek véleménye szerint. – _*Házigazda: Mikigyerek*_

Az „Ochsnbraterei” és "Fischer-Vroni” sátrak arról nevezetesek, hogy az előbbiben finom ökörsültet, az utóbbiban halételeket szolgálnak fel. Házigazda: Sztyopa
A „Käfer’s Wiesn” és „Hippodrom” sátrak a későn jövők számára kedveltek, hiszen itt még 22.30 után is szívesen látják a vendéget. _*Házigazda: Tibi és kutyusa*_

Aki a kék bajor égboltot és a csillagos eget szereti a kortyolás közben kémlelni a legjobb, ha a „Hacker” sátorban keres felüdülést. A forgó színpadon a szokásos bajor dallamokat és a régi Rock ’n’ Roll legendákat szólaltatják meg. _*Házigazdák a lányok!!*_

Ha osztrák jódlizásra támadna kedvünk, látogassunk el a családias „Bräurosi” sátorba, ahol a szórakozás a fő attrakció. _*– Csöcsike jódlizik naponta kétszer. Reggel, korán. Este lefekvés előtt.
*_
_*Nyitva tartás:*_
Hétköznap: 10.00 - 22.30
Hétvégén: 9.00 - 22.30
A záróra 23.30, de néhány sátor még reggel 1.00-ig is nyitva van.
Szeptember 21.-n és 28.-n családi napok vannak, 12.00 – 18.00 között, jelentős árcsökkentéssel gyermekes családok számára.


_*Aki nem tud hazamenni, azt a lányok veszik kezelésbe!
*_


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 17)

_*Sok sikert!

A rendező bizottság!
*_


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Szeptember 17)

csocsike írta:


> Tiszteletlen Efraim
> Nagyfa / detox /
> 
> Melyen meghat, hogy on / onok / jeleztek felveteli kerelmuket a CH csapataba, ahol a vedelesi instrukciokat a Lavorostol egy bal csapott kisereteben atvehetik. Pixus Detoxus diszkvalifikalasat csak tobb reszletben tamogatom, valamint felkerem Mr Mikigyereket, hogy Pixis ur reszletes feloszlatasarol sosav es saletromsav igenybevetelevel, maradektalanul gondoskodni sziveskedjek.


mint sztyopovics sztyepuska barátom említé volt, pixi nem barátom szervezetét a sör teljesen definzici.. denizific... decinfizi... szóval közömbösítette. ezért a maró anyagok teljesen hatástalanok! esetleg a maró gúgy érhet el nála valamit, de az sajnos nem veszi el sanayarú életét. ezért, mélyentisztelt csöcsike, aki egyben mentorom is, felkérésére pixi nevű sérv grófot vízivásra, valamint balázs pali zenéjének hallgatására kötelezem! tudom, hogy ez a kivégzési mód, sokkal dúrvább mint a savval való feloszlatás, de hát sajnos a cél érdekében nem válogathatunk az eszközökben! maradok őszinte tisztelettel, és leiszom magam a sárga zöldig!


----------



## postmester (2006 Szeptember 17)

Nekem csak egy két lityi szatmári szilva pálinkám van, sör nuku!
Azonban, ha valaki megkinál egy kis sörrel, hogy lecsapassam a szatmári rettenetest, én is megkinálom!


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 17)

postmester írta:


> Nekem csak egy két lityi szatmári szilva pálinkám van, sör nuku!
> Azonban, ha valaki megkinál egy kis sörrel, hogy lecsapassam a szatmári rettenetest, én is megkinálom!


Itt nem kínál senki senkit, hanem veszteget. Most, hogy elárultad, hogy pálinkád van, be kell szolgáltatnod az egészet a Bényuszevi Párt központ szeszraktárába, ahol a vezetőség leltárbaveszi és kiosztja. Meg se próbáld eltitkolni, mert ráduszítom Pittit :evil:


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Szeptember 17)

Efike írta:


> Itt nem kínál senki senkit, hanem veszteget. Most, hogy elárultad, hogy pálinkád van, be kell szolgáltatnod az egészet a Bényuszevi Párt központ szeszraktárába, ahol a vezetőség leltárbaveszi és kiosztja. Meg se próbáld eltitkolni, mert ráduszítom Pittit :evil:



sőt! amiért volt képe kínálgatni (ilyet még nem is hallottam!) halmazati büntetésként, és példastatuálás gyanánt, 4 liter pálinkát kell beszolgáltatnia!!!
vesszenek a kínálgatók, éljen a korrupció, valamint én!


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 17)

mikigyerek írta:


> sőt! amiért volt képe kínálgatni (ilyet még nem is hallottam!) halmazati büntetésként, és példastatuálás gyanánt, 4 liter pálinkát kell beszolgáltatnia!!!
> vesszenek a kínálgatók, éljen a korrupció, valamint én!


Ezen háborodtam föl én is. Soha nem hallottam még olyan merészséget, hogy valaki pálinkát kínálgatott volna, a tisztességes megvesztegetés helyett. Szörnyű időket élünk.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Szeptember 17)

NAgy bajban vagyok, mit is fozzek a diszes tarsasagnak.Kerem segitsetek egy humoros etlep osszerakasaban.
Goyo mar egy par otlettel segitett de nem akarok senkit kihagyni a szerzoi jogokbol. 
pl
szuzek a loveszarokbol 
szuzermek baconnal.
Brigitta asszony egyetlen el nem rontott levese
/napi leves/
tyukfelek mindennel rafinalva
ujhazi
stb


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 17)

Melitta írta:


> NAgy bajban vagyok, mit is fozzek a diszes tarsasagnak.Kerem segitsetek egy humoros etlep osszerakasaban.
> Goyo mar egy par otlettel segitett de nem akarok senkit kihagyni a szerzoi jogokbol.
> pl
> szuzek a loveszarokbol
> ...


Szerintem kezdd tyúkházi újjhúslevessel, aztán jöhetne egy boglyos rostélyos paradicsomszósszal. Italnak okvetlenül Egri Leányka. A desszerten még gondolkodom.


----------



## platon (2006 Szeptember 17)

A sör gyártást és fogyasztást ezennel betiltom!
Aki a szabályokat megszegi felkoncoltatik!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 17)

Rantothus parasztossan talava. / nesze b..meg /


----------



## Melitta (2006 Szeptember 17)

Remek tudtam ratok szamithatok, igerem nem fogom a gyilkos gombasz kalapjat feltalalni .


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 17)

Rantott legyolo galoca , tartaral, es ingyenes 911 hivas.


----------



## platon (2006 Szeptember 17)

A réti susulyka sem rossz! Levesnek!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 17)

csocsike írta:


> Rantott legyolo galoca , tartaral, es ingyenes 911 hivas.




Esteleg Doglott hal leve pecas modra. 
Szerencsetlen borjuporkolt, ubisalival
Maglyarakas, tuzifabol Uuker alagyujtossal/ palinkaval, vagy likorrel locsolva /


----------



## pitti (2006 Szeptember 17)

Na most latom hogy inni kell? Loptam egy vandor veset es felcstoltam a verseny holyagomat...mehetunk...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 17)

pitti írta:


> Na most latom hogy inni kell? Loptam egy vandor veset es felcstoltam a verseny holyagomat...mehetunk...




Neked muszaly inni, mert jozanul borzalmas vagy.


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 17)

Páldául a Pitti vándorveséjéből készülhetne egy vesepecsenye és a hólyagot is meg lehetne főzni


----------



## Melitta (2006 Szeptember 17)

Rofike pironkodva  
/ropogosra, pirositva sulthus sutve/


----------



## Judit (2006 Szeptember 17)

Efike írta:


> A három grácia az adjutánsaim, csak Judit meg ne tuggya, mert mérges lesz és hozzámvágja Danikát.


Tisztelt férjuram stop 
Danikát harci üzemmódra állítva útnak indítottam stop
Önt és a három adjutánsát már előjegyzésbe vettem a plasztikai sebészeti korrekciós műtéthez stop 
A sörét azért igya meg stop

Judit8)

ja....érzéstelenítőről ne is álmodjon stop


----------



## Pixi (2006 Szeptember 17)

Judit írta:


> ...Önt és a három adjutánsát már előjegyzésbe vettem a plasztikai sebészeti korrekciós műtéthez stop...


 
T. Judit asszony !

B. férjurán a korrekciós műtétet sajátkezűleg fogom elvégezni, de sajnálattal és mély megindulással közlöm, hogy az nem fog sikerülni. Sajnos a szike már nem úgy jár a kezemben mint régen, ráadásul a fenőkövem is elkeveredett a lakásfelújításban. Egy biztos, hogy a beteget a műtét után, a saját tevéje sem fogja felismerni

üdv, pixi PlastikProf


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 17)

Tisztelt Pixi doktor,
miután bizonyítást nyert, hogy az Ön által bemutatott hentes,- és mészáros szakmunkásbizonyítvány silány hamisítvány, az OEP megtagadta, hogy az Ön által elvégezni kívánt műtétet támogassa. Hozzám intézett levelükben tájékoztattak, hogy az egészségügyi kormányzat nagy megelégedéssel venné tudomásul, ha Ön miszlikbe vágnám. Kérésüknek boldogan teszek eleget. :twisted:


----------



## Pixi (2006 Szeptember 17)

Efike írta:


> ...az OEP megtagadta, hogy az Ön által elvégezni kívánt műtétet támogassa. ...


Uram, ne aggódja össze vissza magát, ne küldözgessen petíciókat az OEP-hez, ne lobbyzzon itt össze vissza. Én, az Önön végrehajtandó műtétet 2-3 raklap üres üveg árából kihozom. A beavatkozás különösebben nem anyagigényes, mindössze konyhakésre, ásóra, és lapátnyélre lesz szükségem.
A műtét után Önnek viszont szüksége lesz napszemüvegre. fehér botra és tolószékre, melyet a továbbiakban feleslegessé váló számítógépe és laptopjainak az elárverezéséből fogok fedezni.


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 18)

Az OEP anyagiakban való szűkösködésésnek , egyenes következménye, az a belső utasítása, hgy a betegeknek saját kezükkel kell magukon elvégezni, mindenkinek az otthonában a mütéteket. A keletkező vértócsát, a hozzátartozók majd feltakarítják. Ha nem, úgy jártak. A kezelésért mindössze a havi TB hozzájárulás kétszeresét kell megfizetni. A keletkező proszektúrás ügyintézési költségek ellensúlyozása végett. 
Segíts magadon, az 'sten is megsegít. Ez lett az új szlogen! 
A műtét után az üres üvegekkel se kell szarakodni. 
OEP 2006 évi XVII. törvény 13.b. rendelkezése.


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 18)

Tisztelt WebDragon úr,
Ön ez úton kiszivárogtatta az egészségügyi kormányzat fejlesztési elképzeléseit, ezzel azt is bizonyította, hogy Ön az Egészségügyi Minisztérium politikai államtitkára. Leváltásáról intézkedtem.


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 18)

Tisztelt Pixi úr,
hozzám intézett levele arra vall, hogy Ön az elmegyógyász által felírt gyógyszerek rendszeres beszedését kerüli. 
Kérem sziveskedjen azonnali hatállyal megjelenni a hárshegyi műintézetben mindaddig, amíg WebDragon államtitkár úr át nem adja értékesítés céljából az ÁPRt-nek.


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 18)

Erőt egészséget!

ha jól látom ivásverseny van,asszem benevezek(kutya nélkül, mert nem kell,hogy aztán a számat nyalogassa )


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 18)

tibi írta:


> Erőt egészséget!
> 
> ha jól látom ivásverseny van,asszem benevezek(kutya nélkül, mert nem kell,hogy aztán a számat nyalogassa )


:-D :-D Pedig gyönyörűen néznél ki a kutyával :-D


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 18)

Ila1 írta:


> :-D :-D Pedig gyönyörűen néznél ki a kutyával :-Dl/quote]
> Most még lehet, de sörivás után,hallod.....


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 18)

Oktoberfest.....


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 18)

*Reggel a sátrak körül*

Az éjszaka viszonylag nyugalomban telt, Kivéve az ijedt Efikét, aki nem tudta merre szaladjon Judit asszony haragja elől. Ennek ellenére sem volt lelki, testi ereje lemondani a Három Grácia kegyeiről, ezért – mellőzve a sört -, a tábor bokros oldalát részesítette előnybe. Hogy mi lesz ennek e következménye, azt kérdezte riporterünk, amire Efi válasza szende, lesütött szemekkel, de szája körül megbújó mosollyal:
- Nem követtem el semmi rosszat. A csillagokat és a holdat néztük. A lelkiismeretem tiszta, ha már eljöhettem Európába, ilyen környezetbe gyűjtöm a tapasztalatokat, amit majd versben visszaadok olvasóimnak. – Az utolsó szavai után, riporterünk a korai órákban, a kis háremet látta előbújni Efi sátrából, amit megvesztegetéssel szerzett egy fiatal, egyetemista lánytól, akiről kiderült, hogy Fluoreszka, félve a Canadahu kemény magjától, sietve át is adott neki.

A hajnali órában nem bírt aludni senki sem, mert Csöcsike komolyan vette a jódlizást, brekegő hangon készül a záróünnepélyre. Emellett ő költi és küldi nyugvóra a sörrel teli hasú résztvevőket. Riporterünk őt is megkérdezte volna, de épp whiskyvel öblögette száját és mosta hangszálait.

Pixi sőrgróf már hajnalban – miközben alaposan ürítette hólyagja tartalmát -, azonnali utánpótlást gyakorolt. Őt sem kérdezhettük, mert mindkét keze, és szája foglalt volt. Visszajövünk, bár ki tudja, mikor lesz egy szabad pillanata. Annyit Margit, aki mindig figyel elmesélt, hogy nincs sok esélyünk. Pixi vagy tölt, vagy ürít. 

Ugyancsak megfigyelőnk Margit értesített bennünket, hogy Melitta valósággal sokkos állapotba került. Nem tudja eldönteni, mit főzzön. Már az ételek neveit is összekeverte, egyik sátortól fut a másikig, recepteket gyűjt, amit aztán rendszerezés nélkül tesz egymás mellé. Valakit fel kell kérjünk, hogy vagy fogja le, vagy szegődjön melléje, félő, hogy így nem lesz, amit enni, sokkal kevesebb sör fog fogyni emiatt, ami csőd helyzetbe hozná a rendezvényt.

Miki gyerek, egyelőre csak figyel, sziporkázik, úgy tesz, mintha nem is érdekelné az egész, de titokban riporterünk kihallgatta, hogy a végső csatát ő fogja megnyerni.

Pitti – minden sátort meglátogatott, kivéve Csöcsikét, nem bírja a hangját. Estére hintót fogadott, s behajtatott a városba, ahol a legelőkelőbb szállodában szállt meg, rossz nyelvek azt mesélik, hogy egész éjszaka masszázs alatt volt.

A rendezvényre megkésve, de nagy lendülettel, kutyájával megérkezett Tibi, aki kijelentette, hogy kutya nélkül vesz részt az ivászatban. A lányok egyelőre jobban lekötik figyelmét. Hiába, mindenki arra vágyik, amije nincs, mondja a közmondás, és ez nála igencsak hiánycikk lehet, mert riporterünk szerint a szeme csak úgy szórja a villámokat, amint meglát egy szép nemet. Efike, Tbi láttára azonnal a sátorba parancsolta gráciáit. 

Megszakítjuk adásunkat és értesítünk minden kedves olvasót, ha valami fontos eseményt észlelünk.

_*U.I. Andika eltűnt!!!! Megtudta, hogy Efi zsebe tele van gyufával, most éppen tüntetést szervez ellene. 

*_


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 18)

Az efi szerintem valahol itt figyel az oszlop  mögött:4:


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 18)

Boszorkányégetéshez kell a gyufa?


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 18)

tibi írta:


> Az efi szerintem valahol itt figyel az oszlop  mögött:4:



Efi úgy megijedt, hogy elő sem mer bújni!


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 18)

WebDragon írta:


> Boszorkányégetéshez kell a gyufa?



Aha!


----------



## Melitta (2006 Szeptember 18)

WebDragon írta:


> Boszorkányégetéshez kell a gyufa?


 nem a sparheltbe hogy vegre elkeszuljon a kaja abbol az etlapbol amit osszehanytok itt nekem.


----------



## pitti (2006 Szeptember 18)

Hozna valaki egy kori sort? Ugy beallt a derekam hogy nem birok jarni***


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 18)

pitti írta:


> Hozna valaki egy kori sort? Ugy beallt a derekam hogy nem birok jarni***



Kérsz még?


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 18)

Melitta írta:


> nem a sparheltbe hogy vegre elkeszuljon a kaja abbol az etlapbol amit osszehanytok itt nekem.



_*Riporter*_: Melitta kedves, milyen konyhát képvisel az összehányásból?
Osztrák, Canadai? Magyar? Vagy egyveleg?


----------



## andika (2006 Szeptember 18)

Óriási!
(itt sem vagyok)


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 18)

andika írta:


> Óriási!
> (itt sem vagyok)



Efike foglalt, ne félj!


----------



## Melitta (2006 Szeptember 18)

Verzarka írta:


> _*Riporter*_: Melitta kedves, milyen konyhát képvisel az összehányásból?
> Osztrák, Canadai? Magyar? Vagy egyveleg?


 
ossze kell rakni az etlapot es azt hittem piff puff megy mar csak a nyomdaba kell vinnem. de tevedni emberi dolog szolt a suni......

magyar konyha, canadai adagokkal es arakkal


----------



## pitti (2006 Szeptember 18)

Verzarka írta:


> Kérsz még?


Koszi...


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 18)

Lerántott bugyi? Öntettel?


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 18)

pitti írta:


> Hozna valaki egy kori sort? Ugy beallt a derekam hogy nem birok jarni***


Minek kötözköcc Csöcsivel?


----------



## Pixi (2006 Szeptember 18)

pitti írta:


> Hozna valaki egy kori sort? Ugy beallt a derekam hogy nem birok jarni***


Ugorj át a Csöcsihez és aggy a kezibe egy baseball ütőt. Garantáltan kikúrálja belőled. Azért írom, hogy ugorj, mert csak járni nem tucc, attól még ugorhacc, nem igaz.
A három csillagot pedig ne csépeld el feleslegesen, mert úgy is tuggya mindenki, hogy az a kori sörre vonatkozik...


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 18)

Melitta írta:


> ossze kell rakni az etlapot es azt hittem piff puff megy mar csak a nyomdaba kell vinnem. de tevedni emberi dolog szolt a suni......
> 
> magyar konyha, canadai adagokkal es arakkal



Melitta! Közzé tennéd a receptet? Mindenki okulására?


----------



## Melitta (2006 Szeptember 18)

szoval ugy all a helyzet, hogy kesz kell lenni az etlapnak mert nyitas van.
Arra gondoltam egy hagyomanyos "classic" etlapot csinalnak azzal nincs is gond....de egy oldalat szeretnem ha kozosen osszedobnank olyan humoros etelekkel. Amire talalunk jo megoldast azt rakjuk fel ra , a tobbi etel marad a "classic" kategoriaban.


Nem en vagyok a "notafa" es versenyt futok az idovel, ezert kertem a segitsegeteket.
Nem is meselem el mert elnem hiszitek mennyi gond es megoldasra varo dolog van . Jo nagy faba vagtam a fejszemet. 
Ez a ket hetet kibirom akkor minden sinen lesz. es lesz idom a recepteket is begepelnem.


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 18)

mákos lecsó piroggal,naon finom.azért receptet nem adok


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 18)

luis enrique írta:


> mákos lecsó piroggal,naon finom.azért receptet nem adok


Pedig bizti finom


----------



## Pixi (2006 Szeptember 18)

Melitta írta:


> ...kesz kell lenni az etlapnak mert nyitas van...


Kedves Melitta !

A 'Tüttyölt ratylit' a világért se felejtsd ki. Remélem ez lesz az étlap főfogása !

*hozzávalók* : 
- másfél kiló nyers ratyli
- egy jókora pese
- két csobolyó gönyézde (ha lehet pörcögősi)
- három csipet ciháta

*elkészítés* : a nyersratylit fertályórát posvásztjuk, amíg csurmot nem enged. Szépen, höllyén kipicskázzuk, a nyesedékből pedig apró csulmákat gyúrunk, ezek kerülnek a koshadtba. Közben a pocadékot megpeccentjük, a ratylit pedig hagyjuk slottyanni. Tüttyölni csak akkor kezdjük, ha már jó vatyálós. A pesét lesolyvasztjuk, aztán már csak töttyentgetjük, mert hamar odakaphat...ahova nem szeretnénk.


üdv, pixi


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 18)

Bepisiltem!


----------



## Pixi (2006 Szeptember 18)

allegro írta:


> Bepisiltem!


A Melitta ezt már februárban átélte, de szerintem már elfelejtette, azért került be újra.
De hát végül is inkább ratylit eszek, mint a kínai konyha, vagy a McDonalds.
Kicsit nehéz beszerezni, de az Efi tart otthon, nyers, mélyhűtött és füstölt ratylit is. Szivesen küld bárkinek, utánvéttel.


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Szeptember 18)

Melitta írta:


> szoval ugy all a helyzet, hogy kesz kell lenni az etlapnak mert nyitas van.
> Arra gondoltam egy hagyomanyos "classic" etlapot csinalnak azzal nincs is gond....de egy oldalat szeretnem ha kozosen osszedobnank olyan humoros etelekkel. Amire talalunk jo megoldast azt rakjuk fel ra , a tobbi etel marad a "classic" kategoriaban.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Szívesen ajánlom a jóféle magyar étkek topikban a 612, 621, és a 734 hozzászólásokat.
Habár ezek inkább menük mint étkek.


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 19)

allegro írta:


> Bepisiltem!



Erre a Rendezőség nem számított! Azonnal rendelünk pelust! 
Jó ötlet, hátha másnak is szüksége lesz rá!


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 19)

Verzarka írta:


> Erre a Rendezőség nem számított! Azonnal rendelünk pelust!
> Jó ötlet, hátha másnak is szüksége lesz rá!


Tiltakozom! Csak akkor, ha az OEP támogattya.


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 19)

Efike írta:


> Tiltakozom! Csak akkor, ha az OEP támogattya.


 Van egy B megoldás is. Az asztalok alá vályút helyezünk! 
Arra meg megoldást kell tanálni, hogy a Nők, azt hogyan használják!


----------



## sebimama (2006 Szeptember 19)

Efike írta:


> Tiltakozom! Csak akkor, ha az OEP támogattya.


Gumírozott pelusok ingyenes használata elintézve.
Kérem megadni a méreteket,szállítom a talira.
Tb.előadóként lerendeztem az OEP-el.
14-től 56-os méretig kapható pelusokra él az engedélyem.
Puszi!


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 19)

sebimama írta:


> Gumírozott pelusok ingyenes használata elintézve.
> Kérem megadni a méreteket,szállítom a talira.
> Tb.előadóként lerendeztem az OEP-el.
> 14-től 56-os méretig kapható pelusokra él az engedélyem.
> Puszi!


Köszi Sebimama, igazán aranyos vagy, légyszives intézkeggy, hogy a kényszerzubbonyt és a pálinkát is támogassa az OEP.


----------



## postmester (2006 Szeptember 19)

mikigyerek írta:


> sőt! amiért volt képe kínálgatni (ilyet még nem is hallottam!) halmazati büntetésként, és példastatuálás gyanánt, 4 liter pálinkát kell beszolgáltatnia!!!
> vesszenek a kínálgatók, éljen a korrupció, valamint én!


 
Kérdés! Amennyiben már itt, a vesztegetésnél tartunk, nem e lehetne, inkább adok két litert, ez a tied, a másik kettő literrel vesztegessük meg a Bényuveszi Párt központ szeszraktár őrzőit, csempésszük ki a piát, és eladjuk jó drágán esetleg Efikének? !


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 19)

postmester írta:


> Kérdés! Amennyiben már itt, a vesztegetésnél tartunk, nem e lehetne, inkább adok két litert, ez a tied, a másik kettő literrel vesztegessük meg a Bényuveszi Párt központ szeszraktár őrzőit, csempésszük ki a piát, és eladjuk jó drágán esetleg Efikének? !


:shock:
:``: 
Még ilyet!
Hallatlan!
Tisztelt Postamester úr,
tudomásomra jutott, hogy Ön 2 liter 40 fokos zárjegyes pálinkával meg akarta vesztegetni Mikigyereket. 
A vesztegetés - mint olyan - egyrészt üdvözlendő, helyes és Istennek tetsző cselekedet, másrészt mennyiségét és szeszfokát tekintve Mikigyerekre, a Bényuszevi Párt régi harcosára, a Mária valagrend kitüntetettjére, (akinek még életében, a tar fejéről elnevezték a Kopaszhegyet) nézve megalázóan kevés. 
Kérem Önt, hogy sürgősen vesztegessen meg megfelelő fokú (min. 60 fok ) és mennyiségű ( 15 liter ) pálinkával (mert én a Pártnak mégrégebbi és mégharcosabb harcosa vagyok) és ennek fejében a titok fátylát fellebbentem Ön előtt és elárulom, hogy az összes megvesztegendő tisztességtelenségviselő milyen mennyiség esetén hajlandó szemet hunyni az Ön vétkes tévedése fölött. :evil:


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 19)

És ha már megint a vesztegetésnél tartunk, mi van a női tagozatnak kijáró CSOKOLÁDÉ kiutalásával? Vagy nem müxik a fényposta?


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 19)

molly33 írta:


> És ha már megint a vesztegetésnél tartunk, mi van a női tagozatnak kijáró CSOKOLÁDÉ kiutalásával? Vagy nem müxik a fényposta?


Kedves molly33,
ez uton van szerencsém felhívni szives figyelmét, hogy a hiányzó csokoládéhoz köreinkben a legegyszerűbb zsarolással hozzájutni. A zsarolás - miként a vesztegetés is - egyrészt üdvözlendő, helyes és Istennek tetsző cselekedet - nagyon hatásos és célravezető. 
Kérem sziveskedjen kiszemelni áldozatát és megzsarolni.
Szaktanácsodásomért sziveskedjen nekem 2 liter zárjegyes szilvapálinkát és Judith főhercegasszony, gazságminiszternek a zsarolás engedélyezéséért további két liter Hennessy konyakot átutalni.
Csatolás megtekintése 26242​kmft.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 19)

Na az urak itt anyit vesztegetnek, hogy elrohantam , es beoltattam magam vesztegetes ellen, ami jo, mert mar habzott a szam is. Mondjuk az a mosoportol volt, amivel a lekvaros zsomlemet akartak egyesek maradando elmenye alakitani , megjegyzem sikerrel. Az esemenyek hatasara a honaljig hasitott fekete hatulgombols felcipomet, siman hozzavagtam Marcang nevu kutyamhoz, aki a cipot magaeva tette es elrohant vele. Mostmar tenyleg felcipom van. Igy kenytelen vagyok felbontani az utolso uveg gyarillag vizezett Debroi harslevelu cimkevel ellatott, gyanus szinu folyadekkal toltott uveget, es maligan tartalmarol szemelyessen meggyozodni. Ha esetleg valaki keres, hat keressen holnap.


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 19)

csocsike írta:


> Na az urak itt anyit vesztegetnek, hogy elrohantam , es beoltattam magam vesztegetes ellen, ami jo, mert mar habzott a szam is. Mondjuk az a mosoportol volt, amivel a lekvaros zsomlemet akartak egyesek maradando elmenye alakitani , megjegyzem sikerrel. Az esemenyek hatasara a honaljig hasitott fekete hatulgombols felcipomet, siman hozzavagtam Marcang nevu kutyamhoz, aki a cipot magaeva tette es elrohant vele. Mostmar tenyleg felcipom van. Igy kenytelen vagyok felbontani az utolso uveg gyarillag vizezett Debroi harslevelu cimkevel ellatott, gyanus szinu folyadekkal toltott uveget, es maligan tartalmarol szemelyessen meggyozodni. Ha esetleg valaki keres, hat keressen holnap.


egészségedre és a holnapi viszontlátásra !:grin:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 19)

pistuka írta:


> egészségedre és a holnapi viszontlátásra !:grin:




A aze nem megyek meszire, csak fozocskelek egy kicsit, mert ehenhal a csalad. Szerintem a zsiroskenyer egeszseges, de ok porkoltet akarnak nokedlival . En mondtam ,piritos, ok mondtak rantott hus, en mondtam vajas kenyer, ok mondtak hulye. Szoval gyoztek


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 19)

csocsike írta:


> A aze nem megyek meszire, csak fozocskelek egy kicsit, mert ehenhal a csalad. Szerintem a zsiroskenyer egeszseges, de ok porkoltet akarnak nokedlival . En mondtam ,piritos, ok mondtak rantott hus, en mondtam vajas kenyer, ok mondtak hulye. Szoval gyoztek



akkor jó munkát és finomat főzzél !


----------



## Pixi (2006 Szeptember 19)

csocsike írta:


> ...a honaljig hasitott fekete hatulgombols felcipomet, siman hozzavagtam Marcang nevu kutyamhoz, aki a cipot magaeva tette es elrohant vele...



Uram, Ön jól tette, hogy beoltatta magát veszettség ellen, így legalább háziorvosomnak nem kell ez ügyben Önnel bajlódnia. Ez azomban nem mentesíti Önt az állatkínzás vádja alól, melyet Marcang nevű vérebének a sérelmére követett el. Ma hozzávágta a félcipőjének a felét, holnap a másik felét, holnapután meg jön a túrabakancs. Ön az ebét emberszámba sem veszi. Még elképzelni is rossz, hogy ha Ön cipőt hajigál hűséges házőrzőjéhez, akkor mit hajigálhat igentisztelt, halkszavú és védtelen B.nejéhez . 
Ezekért Ön felelni fog.
Cselekedetének súlyát jelentősen tompíthatná és enyhítő körülménynek számítanám be, ha hozzámvágna egy karton jófajta dobozos sört, melyet magamévá tennék és elrohannék vele.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 19)

Tiszteletlen es fedo nevu Pixis ur. 
Felhivnam szives figyelmet a koztunk levo sulykulombsegre, ami azt jelenti, ha en veletlenul onre esek, akkor on a csukott ajto alatt is kepes lesz elmenekulni. Marcang nevu veres ebem harc edzett kutya, ami az Efraim lovag altal galad modon mergezett egeret is tulelte. Nehezbuvar, harci cipellom vagdosasa, csak jatekos kedvet ebreszt pajzan ebemben. Az on altal szokasos es aljas modon fondorlatbol elkovetett feljelentest, az allami iteloszek sem veszi komolyan, ezrt kizarolag a Ludas Matyi olvasotaboraban kelt nem derultseget. Az On pimpos sorkeszletet, pedig a Sztyopa nevu apoltra tukmalom, es onnek petroleumos kakukfu teat utalok ki.8)


----------



## Judith (2006 Szeptember 20)

Efike írta:


> Kedves molly33,
> ez uton van szerencsém felhívni szives figyelmét, hogy a hiányzó csokoládéhoz köreinkben a legegyszerűbb zsarolással hozzájutni. A zsarolás - miként a vesztegetés is - egyrészt üdvözlendő, helyes és Istennek tetsző cselekedet - nagyon hatásos és célravezető.
> Kérem sziveskedjen kiszemelni áldozatát és megzsarolni.
> Szaktanácsodásomért sziveskedjen nekem 2 liter zárjegyes szilvapálinkát és Judith főhercegasszony, gazságminiszternek a zsarolás engedélyezéséért további két liter Hennessy konyakot átutalni.
> Csatolás megtekintése 26242​ kmft.



Én egy kicsit módositanék, Hennessy helyet én inkább azt a "kurvaizét" kedvelem.


----------



## pitti (2006 Szeptember 20)

Judith írta:


> Én egy kicsit módositanék, Hennessy helyet én inkább azt a "kurvaizét" kedvelem.


Fene a gusztusodat...


----------



## Judith (2006 Szeptember 20)

csocsike írta:


> Na az urak itt anyit vesztegetnek, hogy elrohantam , es beoltattam magam vesztegetes ellen, ami jo, mert mar habzott a szam is. Mondjuk az a mosoportol volt, amivel a lekvaros zsomlemet akartak egyesek maradando elmenye alakitani , megjegyzem sikerrel. Az esemenyek hatasara a honaljig hasitott fekete hatulgombols felcipomet, siman hozzavagtam Marcang nevu kutyamhoz, aki a cipot magaeva tette es elrohant vele. Mostmar tenyleg felcipom van. Igy kenytelen vagyok felbontani az utolso uveg gyarillag vizezett Debroi harslevelu cimkevel ellatott, gyanus szinu folyadekkal toltott uveget, es maligan tartalmarol szemelyessen meggyozodni. Ha esetleg valaki keres, hat keressen holnap.



Vettem észre. Hivtalak, hagytam üzit is, a füled botját sem mozditottad. Most már tudom hogy a Hárslevelüvel voltál elméllyült kapcsolatban.


----------



## Judith (2006 Szeptember 20)

pitti írta:


> Fene a gusztusodat...



Irigyled ugye a fenkölt izlésemet!8)


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 20)

Judith írta:


> Én egy kicsit módositanék, Hennessy helyet én inkább azt a "kurvaizét" kedvelem.


Kedves Miniszterasszony!
Miként a közmondás is mondja: Vesz(teget)ett lónak ne nézd a fogát. 
Valamint alamuszi macska partot mos.


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 20)

Efike írta:


> Kedves Miniszterasszony!
> Miként a közmondás is mondja: Vesz(teget)ett lónak ne nézd a fogát.
> Valamint alamuszi macska partot mos.


Továbbá mostalanul ne együnk rajzszöget


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 20)

tibi írta:


> Továbbá mostalanul ne együnk rajzszöget


Néma gyereknek anyja sem látja a fától az erdőt.
Mindenütt jó, de legfehérebb cukor a porcukor.


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Szeptember 20)

Efike írta:


> Néma gyereknek anyja sem látja a fától az erdőt.
> Mindenütt jó, de legfehérebb cukor a porcukor.


 
Eddig aszittem, hogy humoros ember vagyok.
De ennyi hülyeséget a büdös életbe nem fogok összehordani, mint te Efike úr!:656:


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 20)

Nem tudtam, hogy a sör ennyire veszélyes. Már mindenki félre beszél!
Ahelyett, hogy Melitta konyháját figyelnétek, mert nagyon gyanús illatok
szállnak felém! Összekeverhette a nemzetek ízeit!
Vagy vegetáriánus, vagy kannibáliárús!


----------



## Judith (2006 Szeptember 20)

Verzarka írta:


> Nem tudtam, hogy a sör ennyire veszélyes. Már mindenki félre beszél!
> Ahelyett, hogy Melitta konyháját figyelnétek, mert nagyon gyanús illatok
> szállnak felém! Összekeverhette a nemzetek ízeit!
> Vagy vegetáriánus, vagy kannibáliárús!



Na látod! Ezért mondtam, hogy nekem csak kurvaizét küldjenek, mert attól csak megtisztul az agy is és nem fognak ekkora halom lükeségeket összehordani. Szegény Melittának is sört adtak ahelyett a finom konyak helyett, és most vaksin főz mindenfélét össze vissza. Aztán majd mi isszuk meg a levét a dolgoknak. Szép egy társaság, mondhatom!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 20)

Sztyopa írta:


> Eddig aszittem, hogy humoros ember vagyok.
> De ennyi hülyeséget a büdös életbe nem fogok összehordani, mint te Efike úr!:656:





Efi sem volt mindig ilyen csak anmiota a teve veletlenul rault a fejire, hat istenem, mond marhakat szegeny


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Szeptember 20)

csocsike írta:


> Efi sem volt mindig ilyen csak anmiota a teve veletlenul rault a fejire, hat istenem, mond marhakat szegeny


 
Különben most, hogy mondod látszik a fejin a teve nyoma.


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Szeptember 20)

Sztyopa írta:


> Különben most, hogy mondod látszik a fejin a teve nyoma.


 
Akkor tán a tevének is széntablettát kéne adni!


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 20)

Efike írta:


> Kedves molly33,
> ez uton van szerencsém felhívni szives figyelmét, hogy a hiányzó csokoládéhoz köreinkben a legegyszerűbb zsarolással hozzájutni. A zsarolás - miként a vesztegetés is - egyrészt üdvözlendő, helyes és Istennek tetsző cselekedet - nagyon hatásos és célravezető...Csatolás megtekintése 26242 kmft.


hempergek egy fárasztó, nyomi, rossz nap után ide betérni.. komolyan mondom, felér még egy kis mazsolás-mogyorós csokival is


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 21)

Sztyopa írta:


> Eddig aszittem, hogy humoros ember vagyok.
> De ennyi hülyeséget a büdös életbe nem fogok összehordani, mint te Efike úr!:656:


Sztyopa tezsvír,
az igazság az, hogy a "közmondások" nem az én hülyeségeim, csak kiváló a memoriám


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 21)

csocsike írta:


> Efi sem volt mindig ilyen csak anmiota a teve veletlenul rault a fejire, hat istenem, mond marhakat szegeny


Egészen biztos,hogy teve volt?


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 21)

tibi írta:


> Egészen biztos,hogy teve volt?


Az az igazság, hogy Csöcsi eredetileg az elefántra gondolt, de már olyan púposra vertem érte a hátát, hogy csak a tevére tud asszociálni


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 21)

Efike írta:


> Az az igazság, hogy Csöcsi eredetileg az elefántra gondolt, de már olyan púposra vertem érte a hátát, hogy csak a tevére tud asszociálni


mert ugye teve van egy pupu, teve van két pupu és van több( Ugye Bilicsi,jól emlékszem?)


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 21)

tibi írta:


> mert ugye teve van egy pupu, teve van két pupu és van több( Ugye Bilicsi,jól emlékszem?)


Rosszul emléxel. 
Csöcsi van egypupú, van kétpupú, sőt több. Attól függ, hogy meddig püfölöm. :!:


----------



## Melitta (2006 Szeptember 21)

Nekem foznom kell es ahogy osszehanytuk a kajakat annyi lett az etlap.
MAr ki is nyomtattam.
A boszorkanykonyhaban rotyog a ratyli.
Amennyiben valami valtozas vagy uj etel van kilatasban felkerul az etlapra.
Lehet tovabbra is humoros kajakat kotyvasztani.


----------



## tibi (2006 Szeptember 21)

Efike írta:


> Rosszul emléxel.
> Csöcsi van egypupú, van kétpupú, sőt több. Attól függ, hogy meddig püfölöm. :!:


dejszen akkor lapos lesz,teeee


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 21)

tibi írta:


> dejszen akkor lapos lesz,teeee


Ahogy mondod! Nagyon lapos és nagyon sok púppal :twisted: 
De mindezt csak azért, hogy a gólya ne vegye észre a zöld fűben


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 21)

Tisztelt harmatosfeju es fogatlan Efraim

On egy osszeferhetelen alak, maga a tihanyi viszhangal is vitaba keveredett, alig tudtak a helybeli parasztok vasvillaval meggyozni hogy ne rikacsoljon mert a Jozsi a falu bikaja duheben valokeresetet adott be a kornyek oszes tehene ellen. S ha igy folytatja, onnek kell helyettesiteni szegeny megbolondult allatot.On az apatsag alapito level;ebol kilopta a chomu vogmukot es aljas modon tarogatot keszitett belolle. Azota a kolostorban lako baratok, mar nem anyira baratok, sot mondhatnam szerzetesek,ami osi magyar nev, arra utal , hogy mindent szerezni kell, vasarlasrol szo sincs. Innen is latszik , hogy on okozta a magyar tarsadalom felhigulasat, es igy mar egy reteg nem takar semmit, sot innen ered a reteges oltozkodes cimu kormondat is.


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 21)

*Figyelem!
*
1. A rendezőség keresi Pitti sőrgrófot! Legutóbb egy bécsi plasztikai sebészeti klinika ajtaján látták bemenni. Azóta nem került elő. A sátra előtt hatalmas sor tolong. Rossz szájak szerint hólyag plasztikai műtétet kért Dr.Kukucs Úrtól! Pixit szeretné legyőzni minden áron. Ha valaki látta „felismerte” jelezze!

2. Efike bánatára eltűnt az egyik grácia. A lenti képen a maradék kettőt láthatjátok, kissé megváltoztak, a sör mellékhatása lehet az ok. Efike kész fizetni a harmadikért, de csak akkor, ha eredeti állapotában kapja vissza!

3. Csöcsike – szép béka segítséget kér, mert nem tudja melyik tócsa az övé. Ha valaki látja kérjük irányítsa vissza békalencsés tavacskájába.

4. Szuzek a loveszarokbol (Natur szelet) - a legkeresetebb étel Melitta konyhájáról. Az árai magasak, ezért lázadoznak a Canadahun törzsvendégei.

5. Judithnak azonnak küldeni kell a kurvaizé konyakot. Melittának vagy konyakot, vagy szemüveget kell juttatni, mert vakon főz. Ha valaki látta Sztyopa futárunkat, kérem jelentkezzen. Tudtommal Sztyopa röhögő görcsbe rándultan, valahol egy bokorban szenved. 


Képek: _Sör, sör, sör
A két megmaradt grácie, kerestetik a harmadik!_


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 21)

csocsike írta:


> Tisztelt harmatosfeju es fogatlan Efraim
> 
> On egy osszeferhetelen alak, maga a tihanyi viszhangal is vitaba keveredett, alig tudtak a helybeli parasztok vasvillaval meggyozni hogy ne rikacsoljon mert a Jozsi a falu bikaja duheben valokeresetet adott be a kornyek oszes tehene ellen. S ha igy folytatja, onnek kell helyettesiteni szegeny megbolondult allatot.On az apatsag alapito level;ebol kilopta a chomu vogmukot es aljas modon tarogatot keszitett belolle. Azota a kolostorban lako baratok, mar nem anyira baratok, sot mondhatnam szerzetesek,ami osi magyar nev, arra utal , hogy mindent szerezni kell, vasarlasrol szo sincs. Innen is latszik , hogy on okozta a magyar tarsadalom felhigulasat, es igy mar egy reteg nem takar semmit, sot innen ered a reteges oltozkodes cimu kormondat is.


 
Teljesen tiszteletlen lovatlan lovag,
ha így folytatja kirúgom Ön alól a lovat,
beszél össze-vissza, minden hülyeséget,
Józsi nem is bika, hanem bárány, s béget,

Volt ugyan egy bika, Józsi volt a neve
gondos gazdájától kapott eleséget.
Józsi akkor halt meg, mikor a szarvával
egy fához szögezte a tihanyi béget.

Namármost a Józsi, aki mostan béget,
inkább kos lehetne, bár a nemiségét
még a saját gazdája sem tudja,
ezért csökkentette napi eleségét.

Azt mondják egy béka szörnyen megkívánta
így történt, hogy Józsi reggel-este béget,
mert fülig szerelmes az ő békájába.
Igen, így mesélik Tihanyban a népek.


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 21)

Efike írta:


> Azt mondják egy béka szörnyen megkívánta
> így történt, hogy Józsi reggel-este béget,
> mert fülig szerelmes az ő békájába.
> Igen, így mesélik Tihanyban a népek.



Nagyon jó a versed. Nemcsak a tartalma - amit fogalmam sincs honnan, az agyad melyik sarkából szeded elő -, de a ritmusa, rím, minden ok.

Gratulálok! Éva


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 21)

Verzarka írta:


> Nagyon jó a versed. Nemcsak a tartalma - amit fogalmam sincs honnan, az agyad melyik sarkából szeded elő -, de a ritmusa, rím, minden ok.
> 
> Gratulálok! Éva


Kéretik nem komolytalankodni :evil: az ilyen bejegyzések a *Canadahun Paródia sarok offtopic*-ba valók*.*


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 21)

Efike írta:


> Kéretik nem komolytalankodni :evil: az ilyen bejegyzések a *Canadahun Paródia sarok offtopic*-ba valók*.*



Aggyál csokit! Megtanultam a szabályt, csak akkor fogadok szót, ha megvesztegetsz! Egyébként hun van a harmadik grácia?


----------



## Melitta (2006 Szeptember 21)

> Melittának vagy konyakot, vagy szemüveget kell juttatni, mert vakon főz. Ha valaki látta Sztyopa futárunkat, kérem jelentkezzen.


 
 nekem is tobbe van a buli, mar 1 dioptriaval mar megemeltem a szemuvegemet, a stafeta botot atadtam a lany kuktak gyongyenek,
mert csa a ratyli receptet tudtam megjegyezni 


> Az árai magasak, ezért lázadoznak a Canadahun törzsvendégei.


a torontoi magyar ettermek kozott ez a legolcsobb, es a legjobb es a legek lege. 
Sajna itt 2-3 ember fizetese min. havi $5000 + a rezsi ami majd $3000 es a tobbi csak raadas es csak remenykedek hogy nem fognak tuntetni a magasabb fizuert.
A Robert neni konyhaja majd csak kesobb nyilik


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Szeptember 21)

Melitta írta:


> Nekem foznom kell es ahogy osszehanytuk a kajakat annyi lett az etlap.
> MAr ki is nyomtattam.
> A boszorkanykonyhaban rotyog a ratyli.
> Amennyiben valami valtozas vagy uj etel van kilatasban felkerul az etlapra.
> Lehet tovabbra is humoros kajakat kotyvasztani.



fúúúúj! ti összehányt kaját fogtok enni?


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 21)

mikigyerek írta:


> fúúúúj! ti összehányt kaját fogtok enni?



Ne olyan hevesen Uram! Fűszerezve és békanyállal, ha ad Csöcsi, az is az övé, mint minden!!!


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 21)

Verzarka írta:


> Aggyál csokit! Megtanultam a szabályt, csak akkor fogadok szót, ha megvesztegetsz! Egyébként hun van a harmadik grácia?


A harmadik grácia kidőlt a sorból...sörből. 

Tisztelt Verzarka úrhölgy,
a kegyed által vesztegetési kísérletre történő felszólítást iktattam.
Kérem sziveskedjen a hivatalos úton a Bényuszevi Párt gazságügyi miniszterasszonyát hivatalos órákban a Sóhivatalban felkeresni és beszerezni azt az engedélyt, amely lehetővé teszi, hogy engem vesztegetési kisérletre szólíthasson fel.
:evil:


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 21)

mikigyerek írta:


> fúúúúj! ti összehányt kaját fogtok enni?


Na most mit morox? Könnyebb emészteni, mert előemésztett :3:


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 21)

Efike írta:


> A harmadik grácia kidőlt a sorból...sörből.
> 
> Tisztelt Verzarka úrhölgy,
> a kegyed által vesztegetési kísérletre történő felszólítást iktattam.
> ...



Tisztelt Uram!

Az írnokom hamarosan elkészíti az okmányt. Előbb a papírost sörnedvbe átitatja, ellátja pecsétemmel, ha előkerül a gólya, hogy tollat faraghasson az Ön megvesztegetésére.


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 21)

Verzarka írta:


> Tisztelt Uram!
> 
> Az írnokom hamarosan elkészíti az okmányt. Előbb a papírost sörmedve átitatja, ellátja pecsétemmel, ha előkerül a gólya, hogy tollat faraghasson az Ön megvesztegetésére.


Tisztelt Verzarka,
elborzadva vettem tudomásul, hogy kegyed végtelenül tájékozatlan a zoológiában. Sörmedve nincs, csak vérmedve. 
Ellenben ott van a Pixi, aki a sok sörtől már meg van dermedve.


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 21)

Efike írta:


> Tisztelt Verzarka,
> elborzadva vettem tudomásul, hogy kegyed végtelenül tájékozatlan a zoológiában. Sörmedve nincs, csak vérmedve.
> Ellenben ott van a Pixi, aki a sok sörtől már meg van dermedve.



Ön semmit sem tud Uram!

Az influenza elvitte a ludakat, a többi Melitta konyháján rotyog.
A tudatlanságáért pedig adakozzon, mert meg van írva, hogy az nem metség.

Jaj! Sör nedű! Az van! Vagy kérek Pitti-Pixi párostól!!!!

:4:


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 21)

Verzarka írta:


> Ön semmit sem tud Uram!
> 
> Az influenza elvitte a ludakat, a többi Melitta konyháján rotyog.
> A tudatlanságáért pedig adakozzon, mert meg van írva, hogy az nem metség.
> ...


..


> Jób 26,3 - jó tanácsot adtál a tudatlannak, és nagy bölcsességről tettél bizonyságot!


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 21)

Efike írta:


> ..



Melitta! Segíts! Olyan főzetet kérek, amitől okosabb leszek, s hozzá egy hordó sört!

Efike köll pálesz?


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 21)

Verzarka írta:


> Melitta! Segíts! Olyan főzetet kérek, amitől okosabb leszek, s hozzá egy hordó sört!
> 
> Efike köll pálesz?


Egy ekhósszekérrel


----------



## Pixi (2006 Szeptember 21)

Verzarka írta:


> ...amitől okosabb leszek, s hozzá egy hordó sört...


Ennye Verzarka , de nagyon telhetetlen vagy Te ! Minek akarsz Te oly nagyon okos lenni ? A múltkor láttam, amikor az eső esett, beálltál az eresz alá. Nem elég ez neked ?
Még a végén a távirányítót is meg akarod tanúni, Te kis becsvágyó.
Végül pedig arra figyelmeztetlek, hogy mivel a hordó sör a tudásszomjadat nem fogja enyhíteni, így azt gurítsd ide hozzám, majd én elbíbelődök vele...


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 21)

Pixi írta:


> Ennye Verzarka , de nagyon telhetetlen vagy Te ! Minek akarsz Te oly nagyon okos lenni ? A múltkor láttam, amikor az eső esett, beálltál az eresz alá. Nem elég ez neked ?
> Még a végén a távirányítót is meg akarod tanúni, Te kis becsvágyó.
> Végül pedig arra figyelmeztetlek, hogy mivel a hordó sör a tudásszomjadat nem fogja enyhíteni, így azt gurítsd ide hozzám, majd én elbíbelődök vele...



Engedje meg uraságod, ha már nem olvasott vissza, hogy ismertessem a rendezőség kérdését, ami így szólt:

_*1. A rendezőség keresi Pitti sőrgrófot! Legutóbb egy bécsi plasztikai sebészeti klinika ajtaján látták bemenni. Azóta nem került elő. A sátra előtt hatalmas sor tolong. Rossz szájak szerint hólyag plasztikai műtétet kért Dr.Kukucs Úrtól! Pixit szeretné legyőzni minden áron. Ha valaki látta „felismerte” jelezze!

*_Ezt kommentálja, ha szabad kérnem, mert, ha holnap ismét sor tolong sátra előtt, lőttek a sok sörnek. Más tulajdonosa lesz a pavilonjának, va rá jelentkező, s megvesztegethető is van itt épp elég, a szabáyloknak megfelelően.

Gurítani tudok, hogy ne tudnék! Mán kicsi koromban megtanultam, mikor, s kinek kell gurítsak. Most azt mondom, hogy gurítom, de ki tudja?
Kukucs doktor rendes ember? Mit csinált veled? Csak ketten vagyunk, elmondhatod, senki sem fogja megtudni! :4:


----------



## Pixi (2006 Szeptember 21)

T. Verzarka kisasszony !

Önt alaposan félrevezették, ugyanis Pitti - akit tájékozatlan egyének időnként tévesen Pitti Úrnak titulálnak - nem sőrgróf, soha nem is volt az. 
Ő egy kétes és nem kívánatos egyén, aki valóban hólyagbővítési műtétre jelentkezett, de nem Bécsben, hanem Óbudán, a Bécsi úti detoxikálóban. Mivel azomban a fertőtlenítéshez használatos alkoholt egy óvatlan pillanatban megitta, a betegápoló pofánvágta, így őt most a baleseti sebészeten gipszelik.
A továbbiakban, fent nevezett egyén hólyagbővitési műtétjét nem javaslom. 
Tárgyalást kezdtem viszont a Csatornázási Művekkel, ugyanis a végleges és megnyugtató megoldás az lenne, ha fent nevezettet - megfelelő katéter alkalmazásával - 
közvetlenül a csatornahálózatba kötnék be.

üdvözlettel, pixi sŐrgróf


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 22)

Tisztelt Verzarka,
kénytelen vagyok megerősíteni az előttem felszólaló Pixi álnevű álsörgróf álinformációját, mert a Pitti nevezetű úr, akié a firenzei Pitti-palota és aki Pitti Katalin testvére, nem is szereti a sört, csakis pálinkában utazik. Tévedés, hogy hólyagnagyobbító műtétre ment volna. Eredeti tervei szerint még két vesét és három új májat kívánt szereltetni magába. Való igaz, hogy ellopta a fertőtlenítéshez használható alkoholt - ez még altatás közben is lop - és helyben magába kötötte az infuzió helyére. 
Jelenleg a gipszelőben van, mert az egyik alkholista ápoló pofonjától eltört a füle.


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 22)

Uraim! Lementem a két gyanús egyén fényképét és az ágyam fölé teszem, hogy ne keverjem össze őket. Azonban, ha a férjem valamiért rosszra gondolna, ezennel felkérem a BéNyuSzeVi Párt támogatását.


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 22)

Tisztelt Verzarka,
fájdalomtól megtört szívvel vagyok kénytelen tudomására hozni, hogy a Bényuszevi Párt semmiféle jogi védelmet nem biztosít kegyednek, amennyiben e két körözött egyén *képét* az ágya fölé akassza. Amennyiben úgy dönt, - és nagyon helyesen - hogy e két személyt felakasztja, úgy a Párt egyrészt logisztikai támogatást, majd ügyvédet és hóhért is biztosít.


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 22)

Mégis mennyiért? Mi az ára a jogi védelemnek?


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 22)

Verzarka írta:


> Mégis mennyiért? Mi az ára a jogi védelemnek?


A két körözött alkoholtolvaj P&P felkötése esetén az ügyvédi szolgáltatás díjmentes, a villamosszékig.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Szeptember 22)

Uram, Ön valószínű a Pitti&Pitti Kft-re gondolt, az elszaporodott alkohollopások kapcsán. 
Utasítom, hogy tegyen lépéseket az elvetemült tolvajok kézrekerítésére, mielőtt elinnák előlem a lényeget. 
Ellenkező esetben megrúgatom. 
A fenn látható _fehérkalapos és szemüveges_ perszóna, - aki már feltételezhetően anyósként is debütált - felemésztette türelmemet, így kénytelen voltam a számára 5 liter 86-oktános normálbenzint vételezni, amit ugye a mai benzinárak mellett kevesen engedhetnek meg maguknak. 
Én ezennel üzletet ajánlok Önnek, miszerint egy kerti partyn én leöntöm benzinnel, Ön pedig egy öngyujtónak látszó tárggyal meggyujtja, annak igazolására, hogy "tüzes a menyecske, csak egy kicsit forrófejű és ég a vágytól".

pixi, Pirotechnik Kft.


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 23)

Pixi írta:


> Uram, Ön valószínű a Pitti&Pitti Kft-re gondolt, az elszaporodott alkohollopások kapcsán.
> Utasítom, hogy tegyen lépéseket az elvetemült tolvajok kézrekerítésére, mielőtt elinnák előlem a lényeget.
> Ellenkező esetben megrúgatom.
> A fenn látható _fehérkalapos és szemüveges_ perszóna, - aki már feltételezhetően anyósként is debütált - felemésztette türelmemet, így kénytelen voltam a számára 5 liter 86-oktános normálbenzint vételezni, amit ugye a mai benzinárak mellett kevesen engedhetnek meg maguknak.
> ...


 
Tisztelt Pixis úr
Pirotechnik Kft.

Kedvező üzleti ajánlatát elfogadom, de kérem, hogy a 86-oktános benzint cserélje le ólommentesre mert én környezetvédő vagyok. 
Az öntést akkor kellene kivitelezni, amikor a nevezett fehérkalapos és szemüveges Andikával összeölelkezik, mert Andika felgyújtása már régóta esedékes és nem tűr halasztást.


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 23)

*A Bajorország fővárosában, Münchenben fokozódik az ünnepi hangulat.* Az Oktoberfest nemcsak a bőséges sörkínálatról híres: az odalátogatók élvezhetik a tiszteletükre levágott állatok húsát, illetve – emésztésüket segítendő – a változatos programkínálatot, amelyet megfűszerez Kanadából érkezett *Melitta*, _az Irgalmatlan nover ,lavorral es ontotvas husdaraloval./8 napon tul gyogyulas garantalva _- főztje.

Óriási tömeg gyűlt össze, köztük sok hagyományos bajor öltözéket viselő ember – kivételt képez egy *Csöcsike *névre hallgató béka, aki még mindig nem találta meg, békalencsés tavacskáját. Ismételten megkérjük a látogatóinkat, hogy a nevezetes békát, ha kis pocsolyákban látják fulladozni, segítsék vissza eredeti helyére. Valószínű, hogy kómában hever, mert sör helyett pálinkát csurgatott le öblös torkán. Vendégeink továbbra is a sör mellett, színes sörsátrakban étellel, itallal tömhetik és kidalolhatják magukat. 

Az ünnep helyszíne önálló városnak is beillene. Az ivászat egyszerű receptje olyannyira bevált, hogy az Oktoberfest a Föld legnépszerűbb ünnepén a *Canadahun *tagjai belefeledkeztek az ünnep kínálta örömökbe. Félő, hogy e népség felfalja az erre az alkalomra szánt: 6,2 millió liter sört, 750 000 csirkét, 300 000 virslit, 81 000 sertéskörmöt, 73 ökröt.

A megépült *Traccsoló *sátorból *Judit* és *Efike *értekezése hallatszik, amelynek témája, hogyan neveljük gyermekeinket. Ezennel szavazást rendelünk el, kinek lehet igaza. 

A rendezőség felkér mindenkit, hogy óvakodjon a képeken látható egyénektől, akik rendbontásra készülnek. Tudomásunkra jutott, hogy olyan nagy mennyiségű benzint loptak, amennyivel összeomolhat a világ benzin piaca. Tervük megalapozatlan és önös érdekeket szolgál.


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 23)

Kedves Verzarka,
nyomatékosan megkérem, hogy az arcképem mellől sürgősen távolítsa el ennek a sörszagú nemzetközileg körözött lótolvajnak a képét, mert üzleti vállalkozásaimban negativ tényezőként hat, ha bárhol vele együtt szerepelek. 
kmft.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 23)

Tisztelt, Tekintetes Verzrka nagyaszony. 


Az On altal sutyiban felberelt reszeges Pixis nevu soralatet, belepisilt a tavacskamba es az oszes bekalancsem kipusztult. Ezert Ont teszem felelose, es az a teny, hogy mar tobb hete nem tudok furodni ,tarthatatlan allapot. Kerem a hagai nemzetkozi birosagot, hogy azonnal intezkedjen, es a felelosoket, kozottuk ont is a BENYUSZEVI szegyentablajara , muszaki rajzszoggel a fuleinel fogva pellengerre allitassek


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 23)

Mélyen tisztelt Efike!

Felháborodását megértem, kérése szerint cselekszem. De, mint mindennek ára van.
Abban az esetben eleget teszek kérésének, ha előkeríti a részeges Pixis nevű söralátétet.
Együtt kitisztítják Csöcsike béka tavacskáját, és visszatelepítik a békalencséket.
Egyúttal Pixis ígérje meg, hogy soha többé ne pisil a szép béka tavacskájába, mert annak súlyos környezeti katasztrófa lenne a vége. Tudomásomra jutott, hogy Csöcsike nevű béka fenntartója földünk béka szaporulatának. Ebihalai a legvirgoncabb egyedek, a sok alkohol következményeképp, immunensek a békanemzetséget sújtó betegségekre.


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 23)

Kedves Verzarka,
természetesen megigérhetem, hogy addig fogom verni a Pixist, amíg ki nem pucolja tisztára Csöcsike békababos tavát.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 23)

Efike írta:


> Kedves Verzarka,
> természetesen megigérhetem, hogy addig fogom verni a Pixist, amíg ki nem pucolja tisztára Csöcsike békababos tavát.




Az nem bab hanem lencse, es a talajba beszivodot Pixispisi belathatatlan kovetkezmenyekkel lesz a kornyek allatvilagara es Viagra Falls ivoviz ellatasara.


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 23)

csocsike írta:


> Az nem bab hanem lencse, es a talajba beszivodot Pixispisi belathatatlan kovetkezmenyekkel lesz a kornyek allatvilagara es Viagra Falls ivoviz ellatasara.


Teljesen mindegy, a bab is hüvelyes :evil:


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 23)

Efike írta:


> Teljesen mindegy, a bab is hüvelyes :evil:



Pixi is hüvelyes?


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 23)

Verzarka írta:


> Pixi is hüvelyes?


Tisztelt Verzarka,
a lencse, a bab és a borsó hüvelyes, így értettem, mert fel kellett homályosítanom a Békát, aki nem járt békaügetésben iskolába. 
Az Ön által feszegetett probléma feloldására, a Pixisre uszíthatok egy markos buzit és akkor hüvelyes lesz ő is :twisted:


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 23)

Efike írta:


> Tisztelt Verzarka,
> a lencse, a bab és a borsó hüvelyes, így értettem, mert fel kellett homályosítanom a Békát, aki nem járt békaügetésben iskolába.
> Az Ön által feszegetett probléma feloldására, a Pixisre uszíthatok egy markos buzit és akkor hüvelyes lesz ő is :twisted:



Ne, azt ne tedd. Inkább két echós szekér páleszt küldök.
Szegény Pixis, hogy meg lenne lepve!  Csak ne pisilne a tóba!


----------



## Pixi (2006 Szeptember 24)

> Kedvező üzleti ajánlatát elfogadom, de kérem, hogy a 86-oktános benzint cserélje le ólommentesre mert én környezetvédő vagyok. Az öntést akkor kellene kivitelezni, amikor a nevezett fehérkalapos és szemüveges Andikával összeölelkezik, mert Andika felgyújtása már régóta esedékes és nem tűr halasztást.


Uram, az imént emlegetett 'fehérkalapos' perszóna felhevítése nem tűr halasztást, miután egy hirtelen elhatározása folytán átállt a vörösökhöz és felsorakozott szorosan Csapajev elvtárs mögé. Emiatt, továbbá tiltott önkényuralmi jelkép viselése miatt, személye veszélyessé vált, a Szilvakék Paradicsomban megrendezendő CH bál zavartalan lebonyolítására nézve. Kérem ne habozzon, gyufát rá...
Ami Andikát illeti, az ő felgyujtását nem javaslom, mert egyrészt kicsi, törékeny és így rövid ideig égne, másrészt még nem érte el az 'égetni való anyós' korhatárt. Az ő felgyujtása esetén, Ön az Országos Tűzoltóparancsnokságtól enyhe dorgálást kapna, ami az Ön cizellált lelkén mély nyomokat hagyna.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Szeptember 24)

> ...belepisilt a tavacskamba es az oszes bekalancsem kipusztult...


Uram, az Ön kis pocsojájában nem pusztult ki a békalencse, csak Ön nem látja, mert elfelejtette a kontaktlencséjét behelyezni, melynek hiányában nemrégen, a görögdinnye helyett, a szomszéd gyerek pöttyös labdáját lékelte meg. 
Mellékesen megjegyezném, hogy Önnek még kamasz korában is vizeletvisszatartási problémái voltak. A hetvenes években Ön volt az, aki belesercintett a Szőnyi úti BVSC uszoda vizébe, amely ettől zavarossá vált és emiatt el kellett halasztani az üzbég, albán vizilabdamérkőzést. Az ominózus eset után Önt " Always normál ultra plus szárnyas betét" viselésére kötelezték, melynek viselését szigorúan ellenőriztetni fogom.


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 24)

Pixi írta:


> Kérem ne habozzon, gyufát rá...


Természetesen hab nélkül Pixi úr
Csatolás megtekintése 27380​


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 24)

Pixi írta:


> Uram, az imént emlegetett 'fehérkalapos' perszóna felhevítése nem tűr halasztást, miután egy hirtelen elhatározása folytán átállt a vörösökhöz és felsorakozott szorosan Csapajev elvtárs mögé. Emiatt, továbbá tiltott önkényuralmi jelkép viselése miatt, személye veszélyessé vált, a Szilvakék Paradicsomban megrendezendő CH bál zavartalan lebonyolítására nézve. Kérem ne habozzon, gyufát rá...
> Ami Andikát illeti, az ő felgyujtását nem javaslom, mert egyrészt kicsi, törékeny és így rövid ideig égne, másrészt még nem érte el az 'égetni való anyós' korhatárt. Az ő felgyujtása esetén, Ön az Országos Tűzoltóparancsnokságtól enyhe dorgálást kapna, ami az Ön cizellált lelkén mély nyomokat hagyna.



Ilyen lett, mert végig itta az _*Oktoberfest-et!
Veszélyes, egyben piromániás hajlamai vannak Efike nevű barátjával együtt!!!
*_


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 24)

Tisztelt Verzarka úrhölgy,
ezennel felszólítom Önt, hogy a nagy nyilvánosság előtt tett alaptalan vádjait azonnal vonja vissza. 
Azt elismerem, hogy a Pixi nevezetű sörgróf piromániás, mert meggyulladt már benne a szesz, de én nem vagyok az, mert mindig tartok magamnál annyi sört, hogy a gyulladás előtt oltani tudjam. 
Amennyiben álságos vádjait a továbbiakban is fenntartja, úgy kénytelen leszek Önt felgyújtani :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 24)

Pixi írta:


> Uram, az Ön kis pocsojájában nem pusztult ki a békalencse, csak Ön nem látja, mert elfelejtette a kontaktlencséjét behelyezni, melynek hiányában nemrégen, a görögdinnye helyett, a szomszéd gyerek pöttyös labdáját lékelte meg.
> Mellékesen megjegyezném, hogy Önnek még kamasz korában is vizeletvisszatartási problémái voltak. A hetvenes években Ön volt az, aki belesercintett a Szőnyi úti BVSC uszoda vizébe, amely ettől zavarossá vált és emiatt el kellett halasztani az üzbég, albán vizilabdamérkőzést. Az ominózus eset után Önt " Always normál ultra plus szárnyas betét" viselésére kötelezték, melynek viselését szigorúan ellenőriztetni fogom.





Tiszteletlen es agyonhasznalt soralatet Ur.
Mondhatnam, Pixis, de nem mondom.



Informacioi a Szonyi uti BVSC uszodat illetoleg majdnem hejtalloak, az eset nagy port vert fel, mert nem volt viz a medenceben, es ha eletmento akciom nem jart volna sikerrel akkor ket teljes vizilabda csapat hosi sirja lett volna a medence. Tudatom onnel, hogy nem hordok kontakt lencset, es koszonhetoen az on aldatlan tevekenysegenek, mar beka lencset sem. Uram en ont megrugom, es intezkedtem, hogy a szilvakek nevu paradicsomban a tarsasagi talalkozon , szeretett miniszterelnokuk az osszes tuntetovel egyutt megjelenjek.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Szeptember 24)

csocsike írta:


> ...Informacioi a Szonyi uti BVSC uszodat illetoleg majdnem hejtalloak, az eset nagy port vert fel, mert nem volt viz a medenceben...


Csak azt hallgatja el, hogy a vizet Ön engedte le mert nem volt kedve aznap edzeni...
Egyébként pedig jó ha tőlem tudja, hogy a sört feltétlenül alátét nélkül iszom, a főzeléket pedig feltéttel eszem.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 24)

Pixi írta:


> Csak azt hallgatja el, hogy a vizet Ön engedte le mert nem volt kedve aznap edzeni...


 

A vizet nem engedtem le, hanem megittam, azota ra sem birok nezni.Egyebkent szerettem oda jarni, na nem uszni, hanem az elotte levo retre rangeteg gyik es pok volt.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Szeptember 24)

> ...ilyen lett, mert végig itta az Oktoberfest-et!...


Köszönettel tartozom Önnek, hogy fellelte és közzétette eme elveszettnek hitt fiatalkori képemet. Azóta fiatal hölgyek tömegesen kérnek tőlem időpontot, karácsonyig 
már nincs szabad hely a noteszomban...


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 25)

Pixi írta:


> Csak azt hallgatja el, hogy a vizet Ön engedte le mert nem volt kedve aznap edzeni...
> Egyébként pedig jó ha tőlem tudja, hogy a sört feltétlenül alátét nélkül iszom, a főzeléket pedig feltéttel eszem.


Tisztelt Pixi úr,
nagyon kérem, hogy ne igyekezzen megtéveszteni a Békászati Minisztérium képviselőjét, mert köztudott, hogy Ön azért szokott rá a sörre, mert mindig adnak hozzá kexet a korsó alatt. 
Nem vall úri modorra, hogy káros szenvedélyét rejtegeti embertársai előtt.
Ezúton felszólitom, hogy az eltulajdonított békalencséket sziveskedjen záros határidón belül visszaszolgáltatni, mert a Béka nem lát.


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 25)

Efike írta:


> Tisztelt Verzarka úrhölgy,
> ezennel felszólítom Önt, hogy a nagy nyilvánosság előtt tett alaptalan vádjait azonnal vonja vissza.
> Azt elismerem, hogy a Pixi nevezetű sörgróf piromániás, mert meggyulladt már benne a szesz, de én nem vagyok az, mert mindig tartok magamnál annyi sört, hogy a gyulladás előtt oltani tudjam.
> Amennyiben álságos vádjait a továbbiakban is fenntartja, úgy kénytelen leszek Önt felgyújtani :evil:



Tisztelt Efike Úr!

A biztonság kedvéért a gyufát lementem, de a nyilvánosság előtt tett vádjaimat visszavonom, ha jól meg lesz fizetve. Tárgyalhatunk róla. Az ajánlatát kérem.


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 25)

Pixi írta:


> Köszönettel tartozom Önnek, hogy fellelte és közzétette eme elveszettnek hitt fiatalkori képemet. Azóta fiatal hölgyek tömegesen kérnek tőlem időpontot, karácsonyig
> már nincs szabad hely a noteszomban...



Szemüveget a nőknek!


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 25)

*Oktoberfest** keringõ*

_*A mai nap a táncé. „Felhívás keringõre” *_

Ez a felkérés ideje, amiben a Canadahun is részt vesz addig, amíg a _„szerelmes férfihang búg és édes asszonyi szólam válaszol”._ A felkérés után következik a fô rész: _„tánc a mámorig”. _Végül a hölgyet illik visszakísérni a helyére. Erre való a befejezô rész.

Tempó: 60 ütem percenként. 
Ütem: háromnegyedes 
Ritmus Minden lépés egyforma (1 negyed), de az elsõ negyed hangsúlyos (enyhe térdhajtással). 

*Tartás 

*• a párok közelebb vannak egymáshoz, a táncos bal keze nyújtottabb, mint a többi táncnál (klasszikus) 
• a fiú keze a lány csípõjén, a lány keze a fiú vállán (népies, pl. német keringôk) 

*Lépések 

*• Alaplépés (sasszé, váltólépés): 
1. ütem (tá-tá-tá):
Jobb láb elôre lép (elõször sarokra), bal lábat mellé tesszük (jobb lábunk kissé emelkedik), majd a jobb lábra helyezzük a testsúlyt
2. ütem (tá-tá-tá): Bal láb hátra lép (elõször lábujjra), jobb lábat mellé tesszük (bal lábunk kissé emelkedik), majd a bal lábra helyezzük a testsúlyt 
• Forgás
negyed vagy félfordulatok ütemenként 
• Pihentetõ lépés
Jobb lábbal, majd bal lábbal lépünk úgy, hogy egy-egy lépés egy-egy ütemnek feleljen meg. 

*A tánc menete
*
alaplépések, forgások és pihentetõ lépések kombinációja 

_*Felelősei a rendezvénynek: a Canadahun férfi népessége. 

*_


----------



## Thor (2006 Szeptember 26)

En mielott nekimozdulok tancikalni szeretnek nehany tyukszemtapaszt, ragtapaszt illetve egyhe toresekre nemi gipszet ... vagy plasztert szet osztani a holgyek koreiben. Biztos ami biztos. Na szoval akkor melyik bal labbamal kell kezdeni? 
:ugras:


----------



## Judith (2006 Szeptember 26)

Thor írta:


> En mielott nekimozdulok tancikalni szeretnek nehany tyukszemtapaszt, ragtapaszt illetve egyhe toresekre nemi gipszet ... vagy plasztert szet osztani a holgyek koreiben. Biztos ami biztos. Na szoval akkor melyik bal labbamal kell kezdeni?
> :ugras:



Természetesen a kályhához legközelebb eső ballábaddal kell kilépned elöször. Utána jöhet a másik. a harmadik, majd óvatosan a negyedik....


----------



## Melitta (2006 Szeptember 26)

Judith írta:


> Természetesen a kályhához legközelebb eső ballábaddal kell kilépned elöször. Utána jöhet a másik. a harmadik, majd óvatosan a negyedik....


 
Remelem Thor meg van mind a 100 labad?-mert lehet hogy bajba leszel ha nincs meg a lepes kombinaciokkal


----------



## Thor (2006 Szeptember 26)

Na de el tudjatok kepzeli millen a szag aradat amikor melo utan haza jovok es le veszem a munkas cipoimet??? azert ido kell amig mind a szaz labamat megmosom egyenkent. Cipo vasarlaskor sincs konnyu dolga az eladonak. Es akkor meg nem beszeltem a zokni mosasrol. Egy egesz mosgep tele lessz csak zoknival. Szoltaik is mar erte a kornyezetvedok.


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 26)

Melitta írta:


> Remelem Thor meg van mind a 100 labad?-mert lehet hogy bajba leszel ha nincs meg a lepes kombinaciokkal


Thor egyszerűen megoldhatná a problémát, ha egyik féllábára fehér cipőt a másikra fekete cipőt húzna. Így már csak 50 cipőre kellene figyelnie, ha helyes sorrendben húzta fel őket.


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 26)

Efike írta:


> Thor egyszerűen megoldhatná a problémát, ha egyik féllábára fehér cipőt a másikra fekete cipőt húzna. Így már csak 50 cipőre kellene figyelnie, ha helyes sorrendben húzta fel őket.


 

sajnos az a probléma is fennál, hogy vszeg nem egyforma méretűek a lábak. na ebbewn az esetben, már egy sor színű cipő kell, sorszámozva. Ebben az esetben talán nem szorít. Vagy kéziszámgép /PDA exeltáblában/ a segítség a sorrend helyes megtartásában, valamint a kellemetlen vízhólyagok kiküszöbölése céljából elengedhetetlen.
:4:


----------



## Thor (2006 Szeptember 26)

Na mar el is ment a kedvem a tancikalastol..... kulomben is mire at nezem a PDA-t, ki-keszitem a cipoket a sorrend szerint meg meg fel is huzom akorra mar vege is lessz a tancnak! Es kezdhetek labat mosni ismet! Kinek kell ez a herce-hurca......


----------



## Judith (2006 Szeptember 26)

Thor írta:


> Na mar el is ment a kedvem a tancikalastol..... kulomben is mire at nezem a PDA-t, ki-keszitem a cipoket a sorrend szerint meg meg fel is huzom akorra mar vege is lessz a tancnak! Es kezdhetek labat mosni ismet! Kinek kell ez a herce-hurca......



Melegen ajánlanám Neked a hastáncot. Ahhoz nem köll a lábakat használni. Elég, ha csak a pocakodat mozgatod csábosan...


----------



## Kvikveg (2006 Szeptember 26)

Atjottem a beszelgetos topicbol, mar kicsit elborult az agyunk boxolobeka kollegaval. :mrgreen:


csocsike írta:


> Avval a Pixissel vigyazz, mert fiatal lanykoraban is idosodo szatir volt, aki elenken erdeklodott az Efi teveje irant, ezert van kozottuk nezetelteres


:shock: 18+ tema tevevel fuszerezve, ajjaj, vigyaznom kell a vampiromra. Bar ahogy belegondolok, rutinos, par szaz evvel a hata mogott... vigyaz majd magara, meg ram is. 
Pixi vs vampir merkozes, nyehehe.:twisted:


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 27)

Kvikveg írta:


> Atjottem a beszelgetos topicbol, mar kicsit elborult az agyunk boxolobeka kollegaval. :mrgreen:
> 
> :shock: 18+ tema tevevel fuszerezve, ajjaj, vigyaznom kell a vampiromra. Bar ahogy belegondolok, rutinos, par szaz evvel a hata mogott... vigyaz majd magara, meg ram is.
> Pixi vs vampir merkozes, nyehehe.:twisted:


Látom még nem ismered a Pixist. Rettenetesen gonosz ember és a feje a két füle közé van szorulva. Van csillagcsavarhúzója és átszerelte Csillagot. Azóta robot. Meg mozgó képeket csinál, amik állnak. És állóképeket is csinál, amik bemozdulnak. És helyből nagyobb a szája, mint neked nekifutásból.


----------



## Kvikveg (2006 Szeptember 27)

Efike írta:


> Látom még nem ismered a Pixist. Rettenetesen gonosz ember és a feje a két füle közé van szorulva. Van csillagcsavarhúzója és átszerelte Csillagot. Azóta robot. Meg mozgó képeket csinál, amik állnak. És állóképeket is csinál, amik bemozdulnak. És helyből nagyobb a szája, mint neked nekifutásból.


:mrgreen: Sebaj majd derivalom. Attol osszemegy.


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 27)

Kvikveg írta:


> Atjottem a beszelgetos topicbol, mar kicsit elborult az agyunk boxolobeka kollegaval. :mrgreen:
> 
> :shock: 18+ tema tevevel fuszerezve, ajjaj, vigyaznom kell a vampiromra. Bar ahogy belegondolok, rutinos, par szaz evvel a hata mogott... vigyaz majd magara, meg ram is.
> Pixi vs vampir merkozes, nyehehe.:twisted:



Táncolj, van száz lábú partnered, de gázálarc kell hozzá!!!


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 27)

Thor írta:


> Na mar el is ment a kedvem a tancikalastol..... kulomben is mire at nezem a PDA-t, ki-keszitem a cipoket a sorrend szerint meg meg fel is huzom akorra mar vege is lessz a tancnak! Es kezdhetek labat mosni ismet! Kinek kell ez a herce-hurca......



Fel ne add! Képzeld el, te lehetnél a jövő embere! Gazdag, még a béke Nobel díjat is megkaphatnád! Te vagy az, akit be lehet dobni egy-egy tüntetésen, vagy tömegoszlatásra. 
De millió lehetőséged van, nem is gondoltál bele mennyire értékes vagy. Majd irányítom a karriered, csak 10%-ot kérek a keresetedből. Le ne állj alkudni senkivel, még képesek pálesszal, sörrel kifizetni téged. Vagy Efike csűri-csavarja addig, amíg neked nem marad semmi.

Na?!!:4:


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 27)

Judith írta:


> Melegen ajánlanám Neked a hastáncot. Ahhoz nem köll a lábakat használni. Elég, ha csak a pocakodat mozgatod csábosan...



Megnézzük?????


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 27)

Verzarka írta:


> Megnézzük?????


:shock:
Tulajdonképpen miért érdekel téged annyira a thor pocakja?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 27)

Efike írta:


> :shock:
> Tulajdonképpen miért érdekel téged annyira a thor pocakja?


 

Jo kerdes, Nyilatkozz


----------



## Pixi (2006 Szeptember 27)

csocsike írta:


> Avval a Pixissel vigyazz, mert fiatal lanykoraban is idosodo szatir volt, aki elenken erdeklodott az Efi teveje irant, ezert van kozottuk nezetelteres


Ön ne reklámozzon engem, mert nekem nem kell reklám. Ha tovább folytatja áldatlan tevékenységét, Önt előtérbe fogom helyezni és szalagcímet csinálok Önből. A Jerusalem Post ugyanis kiszivárogtatta, hogy Ön évekkel ezelőtt - kockás kendővel a fején - Efi kiskorú nősténytevéjét megtévesztette, annak fejét 
elcsavarta, megrontotta, prostitúcióra kényszerítette és évekig futtatta.
Most pedig hol ártatlan kis levelibéka, hol megfáradt gyalogbéka esetleg kecskebéka képét ölti magára, a közvélemény megtévesztése céljából.
Le a békákkal...


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 27)

Pixi írta:


> Ön ne reklámozzon engem, mert nekem nem kell reklám. Ha tovább folytatja áldatlan tevékenységét, Önt előtérbe fogom helyezni és szalagcímet csinálok Önből. A Jerusalem Post ugyanis kiszivárogtatta, hogy Ön évekkel ezelőtt - kockás kendővel a fején - Efi kiskorú nősténytevéjét megtévesztette, annak fejét
> elcsavarta, megrontotta, prostitúcióra kényszerítette és évekig futtatta.
> Most pedig hol ártatlan kis levelibéka, hol megfáradt gyalogbéka esetleg kecskebéka képét ölti magára, a közvélemény megtévesztése céljából.
> Le a békákkal...


Tisztelt Pixi úr,
megállapítottam, hogy Ön egy militáns alkat, mert háborút akar és nem békát. 
Kérem kapcsolja be a rezsóját és süsse le a szemét. :evil:


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 27)

Efike írta:


> :shock:
> Tulajdonképpen miért érdekel téged annyira a thor pocakja?



Mert. Ez női dolog, te úgysem érted! Téged csak a békák és tevék kötnek le. Engem a pocakja mellett főleg a sok, illatos láb érdekel, mert abban látok üzletet.


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 27)

csocsike írta:


> Jo kerdes, Nyilatkozz



Nocsak, tiszta a tavacskád? Mitől lettél ennyire harcias, pixi pisi?


----------



## Kvikveg (2006 Szeptember 27)

Verzarka írta:


> Táncolj, van száz lábú partnered, de gázálarc kell hozzá!!!


Juj.:shock: 
De... hat mire letorli az osszes labat... meg cipot valt... addigra vege a bulinak!
:4:


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 27)

Verzarka írta:


> Nocsak, tiszta a tavacskád? Mitől lettél ennyire harcias, pixi pisi?


Csöcsi nem akarlak uszítani, de most verd le a kalapját :evil:


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 27)

Kvikveg írta:


> Juj.:shock:
> De... hat mire letorli az osszes labat... meg cipot valt... addigra vege a bulinak!
> :4:



A cipője tiszta, csak a lába illatával van gond. Még szerencse, hogy manapság nem kell zoknit stoppolni!!:4:


----------



## Kvikveg (2006 Szeptember 27)

Verzarka írta:


> A cipője tiszta, csak a lába illatával van gond. Még szerencse, hogy manapság nem kell zoknit stoppolni!!:4:


Pfuj. Akkor maradok a vampiromnal. Annak tobbnyire csak ket laba van, es uriemberhez melto stilusa.


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 27)

Kvikveg írta:


> Pfuj. Akkor maradok a vampiromnal. Annak tobbnyire csak ket laba van, es uriemberhez melto stilusa.



OK, mert nekem vannak terveim ezzel az illattal! Csak el nem veszejtse az Oktoberfesten, ezt a bizonyos láb-kincset. Pixi a sörök szak-szag-megértője majd megmondja, hogy milyen hatással van a sör, a lábillatra!


----------



## Pixi (2006 Szeptember 27)

Kvikveg írta:


> ajjaj... vigyaznom kell a vampiromra...


Tudomásomra jutott, hogy Ön, az Országos Vérellátó Központ engedélye nélkül, egy román gyártmányú, 'Drakula' tipusú vámpírt tart otthonában. Mi több, az is kiderült, hogy 'Drakula' tipusú vámpírjára Ön nem rótta le a behozatali vámot, így felszólítom, hogy azt 5 percen belül szolgáltassa be a Vám és Pénzügyőrség legközelebbi egységéhez. 
Fellebbezni 3 percen belül lehet nálam, megfelelő mennyiségű és hőfokú jófajta sör kiséretében.


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 27)

Efike írta:


> Csöcsi nem akarlak uszítani, de most verd le a kalapját :evil:



A kalapomat ne bántsd! Ki tudja melyik országból érkezett, te lehet nem ismered ezt a szót, de túrkáltam ... Egyébként Csöcsike épp fulladozik, most nem ér rá, vagy éppen a béka nemzetség szaporulatán dolgozik, ha tud!!!


----------



## Pixi (2006 Szeptember 27)

Efike írta:


> Csöcsi nem akarlak uszítani, de most verd le a kalapját :evil:


Uram, Ön ismételten megszegte megállapodásunkat, mely szerint, az egyre jobban ugráló, 'fehérkalapos' nőszemélyt - akit már napok óta locsolok ama 86-os normálbenzinnel - Önnek már régen be kellett volna gyujtani. Azt a kifogást, mely szerint energiatakarékossági okokra hivatkozva, Ön a hideg idő beálltát várja, nem fogadom el, mert az illető nőszemély meglehetősen lobbanékony, így gyakorlati fűtőértéke elhanyagolható.
Haladéktalanul gyujtsa meg, hogy maradéktalanul elégedett lehessek !


----------



## Kvikveg (2006 Szeptember 27)

Pixi írta:


> Tudomásomra jutott, hogy Ön, az Országos Vérellátó Központ engedélye nélkül, egy román gyártmányú, 'Drakula' tipusú vámpírt tart otthonában. Mi több, az is kiderült, hogy 'Drakula' tipusú vámpírjára Ön nem rótta le a behozatali vámot, így felszólítom, hogy azt 5 percen belül szolgáltassa be a Vám és Pénzügyőrség legközelebbi egységéhez.
> Fellebbezni 3 percen belül lehet nálam, megfelelő mennyiségű és hőfokú jófajta sör kiséretében.


Sor megy vampirpostaval. De on ne lepodjon meg, ha egyszercsak szivo erzest eszlel a nyaka kornyeken, ket ponton. A sorfogyasztas utani kotelezo alkoholelvonast vegzi az egyseg ilyenkor. Mivel roman gyartmany, nem sikerult a gyartobol kiverni a garancialis atallitast az unios kovetelmenyeknek megfeleloen, a ceg ui azota ismeretlen helyre tavozott. Utoljara egy kodos, sotet volgyben lattak oket, megvadult lovak huztak a hintojukat vagtatva, a bakon egy voroslo szemu fekete alak vihogott tebolyultan.
Az egyseg mukodese amugy majus kornyeke ota megvaltozott, ejjel neha a fulembe szuszog, es amikor rapiritok, akkor az esti orjaratra hivatkozik. Es mostanaban sapadt vagyok. A napot sem birom... a szemfogaim meg mintha nagyobbak lennenek, mint voltak...


----------



## Thor (2006 Szeptember 28)

Verzarka írta:


> Fel ne add! Képzeld el, te lehetnél a jövő embere! Gazdag, még a béke Nobel díjat is megkaphatnád! Te vagy az, akit be lehet dobni egy-egy tüntetésen, vagy tömegoszlatásra.
> De millió lehetőséged van, nem is gondoltál bele mennyire értékes vagy. Majd irányítom a karriered, csak 10%-ot kérek a keresetedből. Le ne állj alkudni senkivel, még képesek pálesszal, sörrel kifizetni téged. Vagy Efike csűri-csavarja addig, amíg neked nem marad semmi.
> 
> Na?!!:4:


Ok nem banom futass!! illetve helyesen menedzselj! Te attol tartok, hogy nem csak a kereset 10% fogod kapni. Jar vele 10% labszag is. Ezt csupan bonuszkent!

Hastancrol meg annyit hogy eggyel lottyintek rajta es meg pup lesz belole. Egy megtelt szazlabu meg mindeg jobb mint egy pupos! Egyebkent is mar kihiztam a csorgos szoknyamat meg az ermekkel diszitett meltartomat. A cicit (na jo Hofi szerint sorcsocs - de megsem akarok ily erosen fogalmazni) mar csak igy magamnak tartogatom vagy az asszony segit ha epp vizeli megyek. O szokta tartani a cicit hatulrol meg en behuzom, hogy lassam hova kell celozni.


----------



## Judith (2006 Szeptember 28)

Hát pont erröl beszélek én is. Ha belelndülnél hastáncba, azok a felesleges dolgok, amiktöl nem látod a célt, az mind szépen és csábosan leolvadna rólad.
Én manapság sztriptizelni tanulok. Rém megeröltető a dolog. Annyit kell hajladozni, nyujtozkodni, hogy mire az alaptorna véget ér, én már nem is akarok vetközni. Szóval fárasztó ez a szexi dolog.Viszont hatásos. A nadrágomba egyre csinosabban nézek ki.


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 28)

Pixi írta:


> Uram, Ön ismételten megszegte megállapodásunkat, mely szerint, az egyre jobban ugráló, 'fehérkalapos' nőszemélyt - akit már napok óta locsolok ama 86-os normálbenzinnel - Önnek már régen be kellett volna gyujtani. Azt a kifogást, mely szerint energiatakarékossági okokra hivatkozva, Ön a hideg idő beálltát várja, nem fogadom el, mert az illető nőszemély meglehetősen lobbanékony, így gyakorlati fűtőértéke elhanyagolható.
> Haladéktalanul gyujtsa meg, hogy maradéktalanul elégedett lehessek !


Tisztelt Benzinkutas úr,
időben tájékoztattam Önt, hogy nem vagyok hajlandó meggyújtani 86-os benzint. Sziveskedjen a fehérkalaposról leitatni a 86-os benzinnek még a szagát is és beáztatni ólommentesbe, mert én környezetvédő vagyok. Felgyújtásnál igazán nem számíthat egy oktánnyi eltérés.


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 28)

Thor írta:


> Ok nem banom futass!! illetve helyesen menedzselj! Te attol tartok, hogy nem csak a kereset 10% fogod kapni. Jar vele 10% labszag is. Ezt csupan bonuszkent!
> 
> Hastancrol meg annyit hogy eggyel lottyintek rajta es meg pup lesz belole. Egy megtelt szazlabu meg mindeg jobb mint egy pupos! Egyebkent is mar kihiztam a csorgos szoknyamat meg az ermekkel diszitett meltartomat. A cicit (na jo Hofi szerint sorcsocs - de megsem akarok ily erosen fogalmazni) mar csak igy magamnak tartogatom vagy az asszony segit ha epp vizeli megyek. O szokta tartani a cicit hatulrol meg en behuzom, hogy lassam hova kell celozni.



OK. Elfogadom, a bónuszt palackban kérem. Csak még arra kérlek várj egy keveset, mert nem tudom elképzelni a leírt jelenetet.:4: Ha a laborban vizeletmintát kérnek, azt hogyan csináljátok, ha nem vagyok indiszkrét?


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 28)

Efike írta:


> Tisztelt Benzinkutas úr,
> időben tájékoztattam Önt, hogy nem vagyok hajlandó meggyújtani 86-os benzint. Sziveskedjen a fehérkalaposról leitatni a 86-os benzinnek még a szagát is és beáztatni ólommentesbe, mert én környezetvédő vagyok. Felgyújtásnál igazán nem számíthat egy oktánnyi eltérés.



A fehérkalapos lemosta már magáról, sörrel. 
A Pixi része el is fogyott!!


----------



## Thor (2006 Szeptember 28)

Verzarka írta:


> OK. Elfogadom, a bónuszt palackban kérem. Csak még arra kérlek várj egy keveset, mert nem tudom elképzelni a leírt jelenetet.:4: Ha a laborban vizeletmintát kérnek, azt hogyan csináljátok, ha nem vagyok indiszkrét?


 
Viszem a mintat a laborba, hiszen evente egyszer kell menni. Nem nagyon szeretnek a laborban amikor meg jelenek az 500 Literes hordoval benne az evi vizeletmintaval. Gondolom en el is tart nekik egy ideig amig at vizsgaljak az egeszet es ezert kell csak evente egyszer. 
A jeleneten mi a nehez elkepzelni. Allok a vece elott, be huzom a hasam az asszony meg mogottem allva fog egy torolkozot osszecsavarja es korbe tekeri a hasamon majd azt hatulrol tartja ugyanis nem tudom olyan sokaig behuzva tartani a pocakomat. 

Judithnak:
A striptiz tanc az nem is izzaszt olyan jol. Meztelenul nem izzad ugy az ember. Ha adhatok tanacsot akkor inkabb oltoz. Minel tobb ruhat veszel magadra annal jobban izzadsz. De vigyazni kell nem szabad tulzasba vinni mert meg elfogysz mint a hold.


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 28)

Thor írta:


> Viszem a mintat a laborba, hiszen evente egyszer kell menni. Nem nagyon szeretnek a laborban amikor meg jelenek az 500 Literes hordoval benne az evi vizeletmintaval. Gondolom en el is tart nekik egy ideig amig at vizsgaljak az egeszet es ezert kell csak evente egyszer.
> A jeleneten mi a nehez elkepzelni. Allok a vece elott, be huzom a hasam az asszony meg mogottem allva fog egy torolkozot osszecsavarja es korbe tekeri a hasamon majd azt hatulrol tartja ugyanis nem tudom olyan sokaig behuzva tartani a pocakomat.



Csupa illat! Akkor meg is van mivel indulunk a piacon. Parfüm?!!
Ha lesz jelentkező ezekre az illatokra meggazdagodunk!


----------



## Thor (2006 Szeptember 28)

Jah a parfum neve shanell illetve pishanell!


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Szeptember 28)

Thor írta:


> Jah a parfum neve shanell illetve pishanell!



Rendben! Az Oktoberfesten találkozunk, ha nem lesz elég alapanyag, ott összegyűjtjük.:4::4::4:


----------



## Judith (2006 Szeptember 28)

Thor írta:


> Viszem a mintat a laborba, hiszen evente egyszer kell menni. Nem nagyon szeretnek a laborban amikor meg jelenek az 500 Literes hordoval benne az evi vizeletmintaval. Gondolom en el is tart nekik egy ideig amig at vizsgaljak az egeszet es ezert kell csak evente egyszer.
> A jeleneten mi a nehez elkepzelni. Allok a vece elott, be huzom a hasam az asszony meg mogottem allva fog egy torolkozot osszecsavarja es korbe tekeri a hasamon majd azt hatulrol tartja ugyanis nem tudom olyan sokaig behuzva tartani a pocakomat.
> 
> Judithnak:
> A striptiz tanc az nem is izzaszt olyan jol. Meztelenul nem izzad ugy az ember. Ha adhatok tanacsot akkor inkabb oltoz. Minel tobb ruhat veszel magadra annal jobban izzadsz. De vigyazni kell nem szabad tulzasba vinni mert meg elfogysz mint a hold.



Thor, azt már csináltam, Elsö kanadai munkahelyemen "negativ sztripperként" dolgoztam.


----------



## petiho (2007 Április 9)

Itt sem boldogulok !


----------



## petiho (2007 Április 13)

Semmi reagálás ?


----------



## Vicacica (2007 Október 8)

Van itt Valaki?


----------



## Vicacica (2007 Október 8)

Ja, úgy látom, itt nincs.....


----------



## amiak (2009 Augusztus 24)

Dehogyis nincs. Én itt vagyok.


----------



## Iga007 (2009 Szeptember 19)

Én is itt vagyok!


----------



## benina (2009 December 2)

Én is itt vagyok de akkor most lesz lakhelyünk vagy nem?Én megnyitom a jósdámat Jó?Az is kellvagy nem?


----------



## benina (2009 December 2)

Ja aki meg nem a jövőre kíváncsi annak szexológiai segítséget adok tanácsot mint 12 éve jó házasságban élek.Csúnya perverz és trágár szavú embereket nem fogadok a csillagjósdában.


----------

